# Mx0 (Emu x Zero)



## Mindless (May 13, 2006)

Anyone checked this out yet? I found it quite entertaining to read. Couldn't find any author name in the first chapters and I haven't bothered googling for it.

Anyway.

Anyone know if there are groups planning to scanslate this one?


----------



## Kaki (Jun 7, 2006)

Probably try google or something.


----------



## freehat704 (Jul 5, 2006)

yea, I would help edit them. All I need is a translator. This manga comes from the same artist who did Pretty Face.


----------



## Trov (Aug 17, 2006)

Kano Yasuhiro, Thats the name for the author. I like the premise, the art's good. And It seems like I'm thinking about it constantly now, waiting for the new chapter... That doesn't happen often.  I'm glad it did though.


----------



## DKFize (Aug 17, 2006)

kefi.org, they got some chapters out..but it seems their main projects are fairty tail, to-love-ru trouble(or something), and hitman, so the chapters arent coming out too fast.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 17, 2006)

The reason could be because _Mx0_ is actually a joint project from OSSU!, KEFI, TOWNL, Maximum-7, Illuminati-Manga, and a couple of others.

So far they've got the whole first volume done I think. The link I posted has the first 6 chapters from them.


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 4, 2006)

I really hope we get some more chapters soon. Mx0 is one of the better newer manga titles around.

But man Kuzumi pwns. He's just like Ikki from AG.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 4, 2006)

Linali Lee said:
			
		

> I really hope we get some more chapters soon. Mx0 is one of the better newer manga titles around.
> 
> But man Kuzumi pwns. He's just like Ikki from AG.


Couldn't agree more. Such a poser.

As one of the new manga serializations, I'm hoping this one will extend far more than 6 volumes. _Pretty Face_ clearly had more potential than that but it was great during its run.


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 4, 2006)

I hope it does go on for a while. Though I don't think Kuzumi's act will last too long (in the first few volumes anyway) though you never know...

I hope he gets his own card soon though but as it stands it's quite edgy considering his current situation. xD


----------



## Sieg (Sep 4, 2006)

I first saw the pilot(?) one shot chapter called MP0 and thought there was nothing else.

Good thing i looked more into it. Good manga so far.


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 4, 2006)

I like the whole magic system that has been set up so far. Though the area-limit does place restrictions on them using magic anywhere else if they happened to have a part of the story outside of the school.

Unless of course whereever they went contained one or more of those special zones.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 4, 2006)

Where'd you see the pilot chapter, Sieg?


----------



## Sieg (Sep 4, 2006)

Random searching on #lurk


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 4, 2006)

Just read it and like it though I prefer the way the proto-type of the first chapter more then the current first chapter. Also liked the teacher in the proto-type too. Funniest scene was in the proto-type when the teacher mistook the main character tumbs down as a signal to drop the girls panties.


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 4, 2006)

Can't say I prefer the pilot over the current. It didn't have as much action. The main guy and girl and the teacher just didn't....click like the ones in the current series. At least IMO anyways.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 4, 2006)

I liked the pilot chapter. Some elements from it were passed on to Mx0 like the main character's design. I wouldn't mind if Yasuhiro introduced the blondie from MP0 into Mx0. She looks just as beautiful as Aika.


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 4, 2006)

It's possible, unless she was already collapsed into the current female lead (as it seems).


----------



## Sieg (Sep 6, 2006)

I liked elements from the pilot more, like the original teacher and the girl, but that explosion could not beat the scene from Mx0.


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 6, 2006)

Sieg said:
			
		

> I liked elements from the pilot more, like the original teacher and the girl, but that explosion could not beat the scene from Mx0.



Yeah I agree I don't like much of the current teacher felt that they could have done much more with him then the current teacher. Same goes with the original girl really liked her character design too.  

Still so far an alright series.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 9, 2006)

OH SNAP! Next volume chapters! :X


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 9, 2006)

Hilarious chapters man. Now I can't wait for chapter 10 (damn cliffhangers XD).


----------



## DKFize (Oct 9, 2006)

Thx a lot Linali..though I can't remember what chapter I stopped on.  I think 7?  Oh well, I don't mind rereading


----------



## cyu2 (Oct 9, 2006)

Anyone know where I can get the pilot chapter.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 26, 2006)

Wow, that's definitely good news. Thanks for the update, Scorpio!


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 26, 2006)

Awesome. Can't wait for more Mx0


----------



## DKFize (Dec 26, 2006)

Friggen awesome.


----------



## Ha-ri (Dec 26, 2006)

Can anyone provide a link to ch10 and the pilot?


----------



## Ha-ri (Dec 27, 2006)

Thank you Scorpio3.14!


----------



## Prince Leon (Jan 2, 2007)

Moe Mx0 madness


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _ch12_ 



This executive committee stuff has potential. At the very least it has introduced a few new interesting characters ^__^ That girl who was all over Kuzumi definatly has some comedy potential  and that one guys Hat is great XD

I'm very interested in seeing where things go from here


----------



## kahlmoo (Jan 17, 2007)

Whoooooo more Mx0! Ossu is really stepping it up. and congrats on getting the cleaning job, hopefully the releases will get even faster XD.

i loved the chapter, and the art just keeps getting better. Is Mx0 released weekly or monthly?...=o

I just hope Kuzumi can hurry up and get some magic power and be able to fight back @__@. sure he's got brute strength but i doubt he's going to get very far without some magic. this manga needs to get more Shounen-ish! XDD


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jan 21, 2007)

kahlmoo said:


> Whoooooo more Mx0! Ossu is really stepping it up. and congrats on getting the cleaning job, hopefully the releases will get even faster XD.



Thanks  Thats what I'm hoping too 



kahlmoo said:


> i loved the chapter, and the art just keeps getting better. Is Mx0 released weekly or monthly?...=o



Mx0 is a weekly manga released in Shounen Jump with Naruto/OP/Bleach/etc...



kahlmoo said:


> I just hope Kuzumi can hurry up and get some magic power and be able to fight back @__@. sure he's got brute strength but i doubt he's going to get very far without some magic. this manga needs to get more Shounen-ish! XDD



Well Mx0 is first and foremost a Shounen comedy, but I'm sure will be getting some more magic and Shounen-ish stuff soon  However right now I'm fine with Kazumi not having magic, it leads to a lot of comical situations lol Its bad enough that he dosn't know magic and has to fake like he does, he has to make everyone believe he is the best magic student in the school lol


----------



## Payapaya (Jan 21, 2007)

Ah it feels so good to be caught up.  

Thanks for putting the chapters up. I am looking forward to the next chapter to see how this fight turns out.


----------



## kahlmoo (Jan 21, 2007)

haha, Scorpio you're absolutely right. The comical aspects of the manga is really what makes it interesting. I guess my hope for Kuzumi to get uber Gold card magic is just my inner dbz speaking


----------



## kahlmoo (Feb 9, 2007)

ch016 is out ^_^

I got it at The Evil Empire cus i don't know where else to get it..
looks like Kuzumi's finally doing *youknowwhat* on the last page...or so it seems =]

edit: oh and there's a pretty funny omake on that site they just updated with ^^


----------



## Acidblood7 (Feb 10, 2007)

Thaaaaank uuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Prince Leon (Feb 23, 2007)

Chapter 17 is out. Get it here. ^^


----------



## kahlmoo (Feb 23, 2007)

thx for the heads up Leon. time to go reading =D


----------



## kahlmoo (Mar 8, 2007)

^ OMG AWESOME. triple release whoop whoop! Ossu/kefi(?) is putting in some major workkkkkk wheeee


----------



## Zaru (Mar 25, 2007)

Mx0 didn't give me any results in the search function, therefore I assumed there's no thread about this.

Oh and since I saw people like Prince Leon making their threads, I don't even DARE present a manga or anime without an informative first post and pictures.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Mar 25, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Mx0 didn't give me any results in the search function, therefore I assumed there's no thread about this.
> 
> Oh and since I saw people like Prince Leon making their threads, I don't even DARE present a manga or anime without an informative first post and pictures.



Ya, the search function isn't very trustworthy >_> I usually manually check atleast the first 5 or so pages just to be sure but even that isn't foolproof  

Ya, the bar has definatly been raised as far as thread creation goes and in a good way  A discussion thread should have a good informative opening post that would actually want to interest people into reading it  

Anyways, I will be sure to post any news about releases as I get them. In fact I wouldn't be surprised if one comes very soon


----------



## LucidaLetter (Mar 25, 2007)

Same here i think this thread is better than the other one.....


----------



## Prince Leon (Mar 25, 2007)

Oh, almost forgot to post that M7 has released chapter 21. Get it at their site: Check out the list of Confirmed and Possible BloodLines


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Mar 27, 2007)

New Chapter out!  We were finally able to release chapter 22 this mourning, you can get it in our IRC channel (#Ossu on IRCHighway)

If you don't like IRC and prefer DDL, I also uploaded it on The original site where I started a Mx0 pimping project. You have to register, but its free and its a nice site 

Also just as a side note, we should be releasing chapters a lot faster from now on. We got some new members, restructured the group a bit, and changed the way we do chapters. Expect more releases in the near future


----------



## Zaru (Mar 27, 2007)

Just read 22.

It seems this exam will consume a few more chapters. They're having serious problems O_o


----------



## LucidaLetter (Mar 27, 2007)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> Also just as a side note, we should be releasing chapters a lot faster from now on. We got some new members, restructured the group a bit, and changed the way we do chapters. Expect more releases in the near future



Yay more Mx0!! tnx! tnx! tnx! can't wait for c23 ^.^


----------



## Zaru (Mar 27, 2007)

So how many chapters are there out anyway? I mean, raw.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Mar 27, 2007)

Zaru said:


> So how many chapters are there out anyway? I mean, raw.



Last week's raw was chapter 44. So right now we are more then 20 chapters behind  

However its our goal to catch up as fast as possible, we've just had a lot of set backs


----------



## Hikaru (Mar 27, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Just read 22.
> 
> It seems this exam will consume a few more chapters. They're having serious problems O_o



Not really that long this exam will last till 24 and a new exam will start on 25 which ends at 26.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Mar 28, 2007)

Well as promised, chapter 23 is now out! Good stuff and more to come


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Mar 28, 2007)

Zaru said:


> That was rather quick O_O
> 
> Thanks. Now just to wait for the download.



Well I did say we were gunna be speeding things up  Now I can't promise a specific time table, but hopefully we won't be lagging nearly as much as we used to lol


----------



## Zaru (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for the link. The chapter was quite enjoyable, again.

Page 13 was so damn funny.


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 28, 2007)

Has this one been upped to the offical thread?  



> Page 13 was so damn funny.



The one thing I can always expect from Mx0 is a good laugh once in awhile.


----------



## Chopper (Mar 28, 2007)

It is very funny. ^^


----------



## LucidaLetter (Mar 29, 2007)

Woah!!!! you guys rocks!!!!! woooooot!!


----------



## Fall n fail (Apr 2, 2007)

Can you guys help get 20-26 becasue i really love this manga


----------



## Fonster Mox (Apr 23, 2007)

I just started reading this  I found it really cool, a very refreshing read for someone who usually isnt that big a manga fan, I think I'll be following this. The humour and the unique idea for the plot grabbed me pretty quickly.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 30, 2007)

Hiragi's reaction leads to quite some speculation 

And a girl that hates men? Now who is gonna change that? -_-


----------



## nalex43 (May 8, 2007)

ch30-32 have been released

that mandrake cracks me up. and i lol'd at kuzumi, he just gets the short end of everything, not to mention gets his ass beat over and over.

i woulda thought this manga had more readers...


----------



## Zaru (May 8, 2007)

Lol, 18+ image


----------



## Payapaya (May 8, 2007)

Well I am glad to see I have much reading to catch up, looking forward to it.  

Also a thanks to you guys for putting DD's saves me lots of time. 



> Lol, 18+ image



Hmm... Something even more to look forward to.


----------



## Six* (May 9, 2007)

lol, ive been wondering about that little flying girl when i looked into the raws sometime ago, now it makes sense.


----------



## Zaru (May 9, 2007)

I wonder what ruckus she will cause in the campus.

She'll probably turn into a full-size beautiful woman with the hots for the main character at some point


----------



## Kenji310 (May 9, 2007)

Yup, the story is really good and I like the whole card system. I think that the mandrake will probably just be helping Kuzumi, well more like pest him. She'll probably go around asking him a lot of questions and etc, but she may be able to save him when needed, since she has some abilities.


----------



## Zaru (May 9, 2007)

Well he's the only one that can see her. For the others, she's just a plant.

She's just a plot device to help him out of some situations


----------



## Six* (May 9, 2007)

actually at this point, no one can see her anymore even as a plant 
and by what it looks like in the raws, she's making him look cool.


----------



## Zaru (May 9, 2007)

Well he always needs ways to keep his cool despite being weak in magic. That little invisible mandrake is probably gonna be an aid in that.


----------



## Kenji310 (May 9, 2007)

Yup, but she'll probably cause more trouble then aid.


----------



## Zaru (May 9, 2007)

Considering how the main character always has to suffer from the worst possible situations (until they magically(lol) get resolved), probably yes :/


----------



## Arazial (Jun 11, 2007)

There are two previous threads, but they don't really get updated much.

Mx0 Ch.2
[Shinsen-Subs]_Kaze_no_Stigma_-_09

And yeah, it's a really enjoyable read.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 11, 2007)

OMG people check the current poll   

DDLs for the newly released chapters 33-37 for those who haven't grabbed them yet.


----------



## November 11 (Jun 11, 2007)

Didn't realize there were more chapters out already.
Thanks for the link.


----------



## kahlmoo (Jun 12, 2007)

Absolutely lovin this lil arc since the leveling up of the plates. Lucy's so cute. I still don't really get why she says Taiga's stinky or whatever though =/. But this series has been fantastic. All the characters are cool and likeable.

edit: Wish they'd show that new girl Mizuki more though. D:


----------



## Cobblestone Curfews (Jun 13, 2007)

Oh didn't know 39 was out, yoink.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2007)

The Class C versus D match was pretty interesting overall. Although after Kuzuimi got caught I had a feeling he'd pull a trick like that. xDD


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 26, 2007)

Was recommended by someone to read this manga and it has everything a shonen fan would want 

Aika is so damn cute and Kuzumi makes me laugh with his way of doing things


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 26, 2007)

I caught up to this series a couple days ago, I can't remember the characters names yet. >.< Only Kuzumi, Mizuki, and Hiiragi.

But I like Kuzumi's pervert friend, especially when they played hide and seek they knew exactly where he was. lol


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 26, 2007)

lol, yea..I had trouble remembering some of the characters' names too >.>

haha, Ise (Kuzumi's friend and pervert) adds to the comedy well  I also like the part where he makes Kuzumi touch Aika's breasts accidently


----------



## Six* (Jun 29, 2007)

^thanks 

anyone know where the raw is at now?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 29, 2007)

It's nice to have an intermission and all, but now they have to get past group E later in the day and then the eventual showdown in the finals against group F. Although this chapter did a good job of making the finals seem more interesting.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 29, 2007)

Lol @ CP, I think I'm confused even more. rofl.

Why are the classes fighting eachother again? >.<

EDIT:
Just read Ch. 40, Kuzumi for the lunchbox save! lol.
Daimon looks pretty strong too.

I hope they make an anime of this series, help out with some of the confusion in my mind right now. heh.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 29, 2007)

Lucy is so awesome.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 29, 2007)

Prince Leon said:


> Lucy is so awesome.



The phallic imagery had me bawling with laughter  

And yes, I seriously hope this series will be made into an anime.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 29, 2007)

I think it goes without saying that this'll get an anime in the future (2008-2009-ish). Same with To-Love-Ru.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 29, 2007)

Prince Leon said:


> I think it goes without saying that this'll get an anime in the future (2008-2009-ish). Same with To-Love-Ru.



I forgot to mention that manga as well. Those are the two main manga series (well I'd like to see Sekirei animated as well) I'd like to see animated. But, it really would depend on what studio takes up Mx0, because some are much better than others >__>


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 29, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Lol @ CP, I think I'm confused even more. rofl.



Now I'm confused at what you're being confused with 



Prince Leon said:


> I think it goes without saying that this'll get an anime in the future (2008-2009-ish). Same with To-Love-Ru.



Ahh, we'll feel so old when this gets animated D:

High School of the Dead needs to be animated as well


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 29, 2007)

^

Hopefully good/great studios will grab them. Ones that won't rape the manga continuity to pieces.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 29, 2007)

Which is why I either want the manga to finish before the anime starts or the manga having enough material to warrant a full season or so...


----------



## kahlmoo (Jun 30, 2007)

Man, this latest chapter was just too cute for words. Mx0 is one of the few series with so much diversity and is actually damn good at the same time....shounen, comedy, romance...not one chapter has been a let down...seems near perfect to me ^^

anime? Yes plz :3


----------



## Lord Snow (Jun 30, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> Awesome, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can tell you what is happening now in the manga up chapter 56. However I will not spoil the outcome of the class matches:

*Minor Spoilers*-Viewing these does not spoil anything of any importance it is just interesting tidbits:


*Spoiler*: _Interesting Stuff_ 




*Spoiler*: _School Mistress Card _ 




PCard
Platinum　cards






*Spoiler*: _Kuzumi`s Family_ 




Mother and Sister



Kuzumi`s Older Sister: Kuzumi Kokuha 







*Major Spoiler*: This will contain what the current focus of the new Arc is:

*Spoiler*: _New Arc Spoilers_ 



The Director and Hiiragi sensei used a magic that allows them to send a persons memory back in time 6 months, they did it so that Kuzumi could enter the school as a normal student with a normal plate, since if he remained as he is now, when he gets to the next grade, keeping up with the rest would be more difficult. The spell erases Kuzumi`s memory(although it has returned) and he is reliving chapter 1 all over again, while trying to figure out what is going on.  

This is an attempt to change the past, but Kuzumi might still meet with Lucy since  Hiiragi sensei said that this spell changes a person's past but not their fate, so if it is Kuzumi`s fate  to meet with lucy he will meet her again. Thus if this is successful Kuzumi will be viewed as a normal student instead of the being famous for having a Gold plate.


----------



## Six* (Jun 30, 2007)

16 chapters look so far away....

i've got questions for you, @gent9.

*Spoiler*: _raw_ 



can you explain the whole redoing the past thing? 
what do you mean change his memory? does that affect everyone?
did he succeed on it?
did he remember everything that had happened orginally?
how did the others treat him in this new present?


im not liking that arc... cause everything up til now will be void.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 30, 2007)

Prince Leon said:


> Hopefully good/great studios will grab them. Ones that won't rape the manga continuity to pieces.



I doubt Studio Pierrot will animate Mx0, but if they do..someone's going to get hurt 

Fillers in Mx0 = BOO >O



@gent9 said:


> I can tell you what is happening now in the manga up chapter 56. However I will not spoil the outcome of the class matches:
> 
> *Minor Spoilers*-Viewing these does not spoil anything of any importance it is just interesting tidbits:
> 
> ...



Oh, wow...you actually took a stroll through the RAWs xD

Gah, I don't really want to see the major spoilers, but the minor ones are getting me interested.

*reps you for typing out all this info ^^;;


----------



## Lord Snow (Jul 3, 2007)

For those that are interested:


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 57_ 



Kuzumi came back to the present without changing anything because the point of the spell was to help Kuzumi not to fail the entrance exam but he still did because the immense amount of writing made the magic alcohol dissipate and that made him unable to read the hidden message. The director and Hiiragi start to wonder if  it was fated that Kuzumi would fail. In the end he still failed the exam, but was still admitted. He still got laughed at by Aika, so his relationship with her is the same, so nothing as really changed.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jul 3, 2007)

@gent9 said:


> For those that are interested:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 57_
> ...



I had a strong feeling something like that would happen


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 3, 2007)

*scratches head* My head still hurts from understanding what's going on.

*off to Wiki to read*


----------



## Lord Snow (Jul 9, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 58_ 



Kuzumi`s sister is awesome . Basically the chapter is a comedy themed one. Kuzumi and co. are leaving the school for summer break and kokuha(Kuzumi`s big sister) beats him up.


----------



## Six* (Jul 9, 2007)

@gent9 said:


> For those that are interested:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 57_
> ...


 yokata...


----------



## PDQ (Jul 21, 2007)

Any DDLs from Ossu?  How far is the manga ahead in Japan anyways?  16 chapters?


----------



## coolx (Jul 22, 2007)

this is for Mx0 41

Chapter 41


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 22, 2007)

coolx said:


> this is for Mx0 41
> 
> Chapter 41



Thankies!  

Although I heard they were going to release a batch..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 22, 2007)

So basically all the small fries have been taken care of and next chapter Group F and C's battle begins  

I seriously wants to see how Kuzumi handles this latest task. Koishikawa while a threat is too prone to making rash decisions and can probably be outsmarted, but the true problem lies in Daimon. He's one of those cool, calm and calculating characters that are going to be a pain to take down. Can't wait


----------



## coolx (Jul 23, 2007)

but, kuzumi will always make a surprise, right ??


----------



## PDQ (Jul 24, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> Thankies!
> 
> Although I heard they were going to release a batch..



Well at least they released another one within 2 days...

I do hope for a batch myself though.

For some reason I lost track of who's who.  I felt like the skateboard guy randomly appeared a while back but never had a real intro, and I don't remember when that girl was revealed to be part of the opposing class's team.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 25, 2007)

^Yeah, it's hard to keep track of the characters after an extended break from reading the manga. But that skateboard guy (Hayao) appeared during the class exams awhile back. And Naomi of course is that girl whose now crushing big time on Kuzumi but probably won't admit it to anyone.

I kind of assumed Naomi was part of the class since that big guy knew her and was infatuated with her.


----------



## PDQ (Jul 25, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> ^Yeah, it's hard to keep track of the characters after an extended break from reading the manga. But that skateboard guy (Hayao) appeared during the class exams awhile back. And Naomi of course is that girl whose now crushing big time on Kuzumi but probably won't admit it to anyone.
> 
> I kind of assumed Naomi was part of the class since that big guy knew her and was infatuated with her.


Yea, it's kinda bad for me to read something all in one day then suddenly start reading one week at a time.

I remember him from the class exams but when he appeared there they never seemed to give him an introduction, he just happened to be there and happened to know the main character as though they've been friends for a while and suddenly became a main character.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 25, 2007)

PDQ said:


> Yea, it's kinda bad for me to read something all in one day then suddenly start reading one week at a time.
> 
> I remember him from the class exams but when he appeared there they never seemed to give him an introduction, he just happened to be there and happened to know the main character as though they've been friends for a while and suddenly became a main character.



I'm going to have to go back and re read a few chapters myself. I don't remember who approached who when he first made his appearance. Then again I tend not to rack my brains over certain details. If I did I would be spending all day wondering how "X" character first met "Y" (or their first episode/chapter appearance, certain terminology, groups, organizations, references, parodies...etc..) 

In other words I'm into too many manga and anime series where it seems like a horrible blur


----------



## PDQ (Jul 25, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> In other words I'm into too many manga and anime series where it seems like a horrible blur



I know what you mean, hence why I haven't even tried to remember their names anymore, I'm basically guessing who people are referring to.


Hmmm, I wonder if anyone has 42 for DDL yet.  Or at least somewhere other than IRC.


----------



## coolx (Jul 25, 2007)

Try this...

*[Ossu]Mx0_c042.rar*


*Spoiler*: __ 





```
http://www.divshare.com/download/1361821-dbb
```


----------



## Six* (Jul 26, 2007)

mizuki reminds me a lot of kallen from CG.


----------



## Gene (Jul 26, 2007)

That's what I said. 


Also that's why she's my favorite character. :3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 26, 2007)

Awesome, looks like the Block 9 battle turned out to be a little more than Kuzumi bargained for 

And where the hell did Lucy wash off to? :S


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 26, 2007)

Hmm, guess the manga is going okay...

I haven't really enjoyed any of the arcs so far. I guess I want a real antagonist to show up. Plus this manga sometimes has too much text and I don't understand it when I finish. >.<

All the explaining during these class matches got me 100% confused for ex.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm by no means saying the arcs are easy to understand, in fact I sometimes need to re-read previous chapters to gain a better understanding about the current competition taking place. But I understand the overall structure and goal of the competition and we all know that Kuzumi has to find a way to defeat his opponents without the use of any magic, but it's still pretty damn cool to see how he manages to pull it off xDD


----------



## kamahl13 (Jul 27, 2007)

how the hell will he win in the block 9 battle?? lolz!
another miracle i guess..  
i wish he can use magic already..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2007)

Not sure, but perhaps Lucy reappears in the nick of time to help him. I just hope he doesn't end up having to use his MX0 card >_<


----------



## kamahl13 (Jul 27, 2007)

yah.... but i wish he leveled up his plate to RI than staying with the MO plate..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2007)

Sad thing is that he can't level up, because if he did he'd lose the MX0 plate. Leaving it as is, is probably the quickest way to get to gold level and he's pretty serious about making Aika's dream come true.


----------



## Akatora (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh, so people havn't read up with the spoilers...


Mx0 is currently having 2 spot for the manga i enjoy the most.
Taiga gotta be the best at bluffing, i've seen explianed in a reasonable way.

So anyone else read Mp0? The one shot story that became Mx0


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 27, 2007)

I think Mp0 was a pilot chapter, it was pretty good to tell you the truth, just read it.

Hoshizaki and Aika have so many similarities. >.<


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 27, 2007)

It's been ages since I read that chapter. It was a good beta that provided for an even better start of a decent series.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2007)

The beta chapter was pretty good, but it would have been very difficult to pull off in the long run without something like an MX0 card as the ace up his sleeve. Then again I guess they could have used another tool later on to help him.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 28, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Hmm, guess the manga is going okay...
> 
> I haven't really enjoyed any of the arcs so far. I guess I want a real antagonist to show up. Plus this manga sometimes has too much text and I don't understand it when I finish. >.<
> 
> All the explaining during these class matches got me 100% confused for ex.



Well, all you need to know for this chapter is that it's just an obstacle race xD Imo, sometimes text is good so I won't have to finish a chapter in just one minute  

Lol, it bugs me, but I wonder why Lucy can't just fly out of the river since she always just floats ._.


----------



## Akatora (Jul 28, 2007)

Yeah noticed.

It's much better read then the raw ^^


Looking a bit more forward to the next arc though, mainly corse the Raws left me confused with all the explinations and me knowing 0 Japanease


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2007)

Once again Lucy saves Kuzuimi from certain defeat albeit not on purpose


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 28, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> Well, all you need to know for this chapter is that it's just an obstacle race xD Imo, sometimes text is good so I won't have to finish a chapter in just one minute
> 
> Lol, it bugs me, but I wonder why Lucy can't just fly out of the river since she always just floats ._.



I guess, I don't like to stay too long unless I love the story.

I'm too used to the short text more action, Bleach and PoT have taken over me. xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2007)

It's pretty sad how those two guys were used by Kuzumi not once but twice in that chapter. Getting through the forest by fooling them was pretty smart, but them getting stuck in the trap right before reaching the goal was just dumb luck or I guess luck induced by Lucy.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 28, 2007)

Those two guys got pwnt. Too bad for them. 

Taiga FTW.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2007)

Yeah, but something tells me that Daimon is going to be a whole other issue.

And those two guys would have won if they didn't insisted on defeating Kuzumi as a team (well, it was that guy who can suck in air like a balloon who failed to bring home the victory).


----------



## kamahl13 (Jul 30, 2007)

yah i can't imagine Taiga going up against Daimon.


----------



## RedWolf (Jul 30, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Yeah, but something tells me that Daimon is going to be a whole other issue.
> 
> And those two guys would have won if they didn't insisted on defeating Kuzumi as a team (well, it was that guy who can suck in air like a balloon who failed to bring home the victory).



Actually the blowhard is a girl.


----------



## coolx (Jul 30, 2007)

*[Ossu]Mx0 Chapter 45*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 30, 2007)

coolx said:


> *[Ossu]Mx0 Chapter 45*



*Spoiler*: __ 



Kumi and her comb axe versus Black Hair Queen and her whip (Seemingly the dominatrix type) had bondage and leather written all over it.  

I wonder how Kumi will get out of this mess without her card? 






> Actually the blowhard is a girl.



That chapter makes so much more sense now


----------



## Six* (Jul 30, 2007)

Black Haired Queen=Hot


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 30, 2007)

well, Kuzumi had his chance to shine last chapter so it was almost a given that the female characters had their time in the spotlight and boy did they ever do a good job of showcasing their assets


----------



## Prince Leon (Jul 30, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> well, Kuzumi had his chance to shine last chapter so it was almost a given that the female characters had their time in the spotlight and boy did they ever do a good job of showcasing their *assets*



Oh the double entrende.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 30, 2007)

Prince Leon said:


> Oh the double entrende.



The story often lends itself to them  

Here's hoping for more Kumi X Black Hair Queen action


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 30, 2007)

This chapter just pwned Kuzumi's battle with the race in the previous chapter 

The last page got me too excited


----------



## Daidora (Jul 30, 2007)

If there wasn't someone that recomend this manga I wouldn't get the chance to read this funny manga


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 1, 2007)

Chapter 46 is now out 

IRC command: !MX046


----------



## Six* (Aug 1, 2007)

yay  thanks for the ddl.

EDIT: Kuzumi X Mizuki action next chapter!?!?!?


----------



## Akatora (Aug 1, 2007)

Yeah good chapter, but i prefeer what's going on in the raws currently, even though i don't understand the text -_-

Six good sig and avy. 2 of November it seem the anime will be out


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 1, 2007)

The fight between Kumi and the Black haired queen ended pretty well. It was a satisfying draw IMO.
And we all knew that Kuizumi would face Mizuki at some point. Man I really want to see how that pans out


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 1, 2007)

mmm, Black Hair Queen x Kumi lesbian action, nice.


----------



## Gene (Aug 1, 2007)

Wow, the girl with the hat was actually really hawt.

Mizuki next chapter.


----------



## kamahl13 (Aug 2, 2007)

the last chapter was so hot.  
i wonder what will happen to mizuki vs. taiga ....


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 2, 2007)

Gene said:


> Wow, the girl with the hat was actually really hawt.



She shouldn't had covered her beauty in the first place ._.
-----------
I predict that Mizuki will let Kuzumi advance in their battle


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 2, 2007)

I think she'll actually put up some kind of resistance. I mean Kuzumi is suppose to be the strongest participant in the game. Whether or not Mizuki has a crush on him, I would find it weird that she would just let him go. It's almost as she was saying she was afraid of Kuzumi's overwhelming strenght. Something tells me it's going to be entertaining. Yeah, Mizuki will be conflicted about what she should do, but in the end it's going to be Kuzumi somehow winning (or possibly interference from someone else that causes the match to come to an incomplete conclusion)


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 2, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> I predict that Mizuki will let Kuzumi advance in their battle



That'd be so hilarious if she did.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 2, 2007)

Plus, Mizuki is the type of character who has a great deal of pride. Even if it's just for posturing purpose, I think she'll give Kuzumi a good fight xD


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 2, 2007)

yea, Mizuki will have to fight against Kuzumi. No doubt about that T_T

Of course, I'll be expecting at least one panel of ecchi involved


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 2, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> Of course, I'll be expecting at least one panel of ecchi involved



If she ends up naked...


----------



## kamahl13 (Aug 2, 2007)

i have a feeling their match will be interrupted by daimon or someone  
a little bit of ecchi is a MUST for the next chapter..


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 2, 2007)

Prince Leon said:


> If she ends up naked...



Then we must pray very hard for that to happen 


*Spoiler*: __ 



SUPER SMEXY HARD!


----------



## PDQ (Aug 2, 2007)

I was looking back at ch 45, Hiiragi's face is priceless on page 12 when she's being pulled, I didn't even recognize her.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 3, 2007)

Ch. 47 is out, you can get it at Ossu IRC chanell.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 3, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I knew that Mizuki would want to fight Kuzumi and that someone would interfere. It just had to be that tank (Takuma).. I like Kuzumi's bluff against them (Brave Stone), but his plan to escape into the forest has been derailed by the boundary being setup.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm impressed that Kuzumi has been able to survive without Lucy's help for a bit xD

But now it seems Kuzumi's out of tricks...I doubt a 2nd bluff would work >.> He'll probably have to use his M0 card this time.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 5, 2007)

I'm hoping he doesn't have to use his MX0 card until he reaches Daimon since he's suppose to be the final obstacle and therefore the most difficult opponent.


----------



## kamahl13 (Aug 5, 2007)

i knew someone would interfere.  

BTW, what is happening w/ the forums?!?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 5, 2007)

I think this time..Koishikawa's simple-mindedness led to Kuzumi's victory 

Ahh, I really hope they saved the _good stuff_ for the last


----------



## kamahl13 (Aug 6, 2007)

koshikawa = turd
mizuki = hotness 
kuzumi = genius


----------



## Gene (Aug 6, 2007)

There better be some fanservice in the next chapter.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 6, 2007)

I want Aika lesbian action with Kumi or Black Hair Queen.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 6, 2007)

koshikawa's a bit of a jerk but that's probably because he's really simple-minded and stubborn. So, I felt I understood him a bit more in this chapter. But damn...Kuzumi is really a tactical genius. Even without magic he manages to ascertain the weakness of his opponents and find their weak spots, even in a tank like Taku. Can't wait to see 49


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 6, 2007)

Geniuses > Idiots. Kuzumi has proven this time and again.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 6, 2007)

You don't really need to watch this series to know genius>Idiots  

But Kuzumi is by far underrated. He's won on more than just pure luck at this point.


----------



## kamahl13 (Aug 7, 2007)

yeah.. but i still can't think of a way how kuzumi will beat daimon....  
he's gonna need more than tactics.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 7, 2007)

New chapter should be out today, but more importantly, Kuzumi vs. Mizuki  

So, how shall our genius, Kuzumi, get out of that one?


----------



## kamahl13 (Aug 7, 2007)

using his charm....   lolz


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 7, 2007)

kamahl13 said:


> yeah.. but i still can't think of a way how kuzumi will beat daimon....
> he's gonna need more than tactics.



Daimon's not Taku so of course he'll need more than strategy. I mean he isn't facing someone so simple minded this time around, but at least he has a fighting chance. Plus, there's still the MX0 card as a last resort, but something tells me that Daimon's magical ability isn't what makes him so scary, so it's going to be an interesting match.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 7, 2007)

Ch. 49 released on IRC Channel!

Who would've thought Daimon's weapon would be a bow and arrow.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 7, 2007)

I don't pay attention that much to the pictures, it's hard enough to know what's going on already.


----------



## kamahl13 (Aug 7, 2007)

daimon is one cocky guy... 
kuzumi's gonna need to use that Mx0 card...or he's gonna get owned.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 8, 2007)

The cliffhanger at the end makes me chuckle a bit 

Pretty sure that Kuzumi will either get distracted by something and Daimon's arrow misses or...Hiiragi's clumsiness saves him D:



Taichi said:


> I don't pay attention that much to the pictures, it's hard enough to know what's going on already.



lol, try reading HxH before saying that =p


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 8, 2007)

Maybe Aika's clumsiness saves him or she shields him. Or he uses his genius.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 8, 2007)

I would find it very hard to imagine Daimon missing unless there was some outside interference. In any case Kuzumi needs someone to warn his ass about the impending hit stat.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 8, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> The cliffhanger at the end makes me chuckle a bit
> 
> Pretty sure that Kuzumi will either get distracted by something and Daimon's arrow misses or...Hiiragi's clumsiness saves him D:
> 
> ...



HxH is one of my favorite mangas of all time... Even though I can't stand to look at the art sometimes.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 8, 2007)

Prince Leon said:


> Maybe Aika's clumsiness saves him or she shields him. Or he uses his genius.



hehe, I'll place my bets on her clumsiness  



~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I would find it very hard to imagine Daimon missing unless there was some outside interference. In any case Kuzumi needs someone to warn his ass about the impending hit stat.



yah, it wouldn't look right if Daimon misses his attack especially with his skills  Definitely, someone (or something xD) will cause an interference 



Taichi said:


> HxH is one of my favorite mangas of all time... Even though I can't stand to look at the art sometimes.



lol, yea..it's sad that the art can throw you off even when you want to read it T_T Though I do give the mangaka credit for at least trying to make progress with the story


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah, I watched the whole Hutner x Hunter series and then read where it left off and I could understand all the peoples complaints about the art getting worse and worse.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 9, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kuzumi just dodged it by pure luck  
Aika using her magic to transform into Kuzumi was a good strategy. Daimon looked like he was temporarily fooled by it. But now she's in danger and hopefully Kuzumi can save her in the nick of time.


----------



## Gene (Aug 9, 2007)

What the hell... I just read the latest two chapters and didn't see any Mizuki fanservice. o_o


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 9, 2007)

They'll always be an opportunity for Mizuki fanservice. I'm just more interested in seeing how Kuzumi handles Daimon, because this guy is no pushover and a tactician much like Kuzumi. But in terms of luck factor Kuzumi's hard to beat


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 9, 2007)

Kuzumi and Kazuki(Busou Renkin) look TOO much alike..


----------



## cyu2 (Aug 9, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Kuzumi and Kazuki(Busou Renkin) look TOO much alike..



Add Ikki from Airgear to that separated at birth list.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 9, 2007)

You can only go through so many anime character designs before this some form of overlap xDD

I'm sure the creator was influenced by some earlier works.


----------



## kamahl13 (Aug 10, 2007)

damn Kuzumi's soooo lucky.. 
how can Kuzumi save Aika now...... by luck again??


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 10, 2007)

He's going to need more than just luck to save her. Maybe a helping hand from someone else or be very quick to catch her :S


----------



## kamahl13 (Aug 10, 2007)

maybe Kuzumi's powers will "awaken"


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 10, 2007)

^sounds like a cheap way out to me xDD

He's going to figure something out. 


Hopefully, he won't have to end up using his Mx0 card during the battle but Daimon might require that trump card.


----------



## kamahl13 (Aug 10, 2007)

i'd still go for the "awakening" thing...  
It's the perfect time... he being the underdog and he has to save aika...  

if that doesn't happen, i don't know any other way to beat daimon..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 10, 2007)

But without an actual card how would he be able to use magical powers unless I'm missing something here


----------



## kamahl13 (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh damn.. your right..  
wait....
maybe that's his power! casting spells without cards! Ha!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 10, 2007)

LOL, well, that would be something totally unexpected.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 10, 2007)

Hmm..maybe Mizuki will save Aika..


and then fanservice starts again from there


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 10, 2007)

It's possible or perhaps they'll wait till after Daimon/Kuzumi fight has concluded. I wouldn't mind either way.


----------



## PDQ (Aug 10, 2007)

Is it just me or was there something distinctly feminine about her transformation into Kuzumi?  I can't quite put my finger on it but she looks off even though when I try comparing directly the difference is hard to spot.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 10, 2007)

I believe the facial features a bit softer for her, at least that's how it seemed to me.


----------



## PDQ (Aug 10, 2007)

I thought the facial expression might've been more shy and the hair might've been more feminine although I really couldn't tell.  Maybe it's because I'm terrible at art that I can't distinguish subtle traits like soft facial features(and consequently always draw masculine looking women)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm horrible at art as well. But there's certainly something that gave off a feminine vibe. It didn't seem like an exact copy of Kuzumi. I think it's the facial features, but perhaps I'm off...but one thing that can't be disputed as that the copy surely wasn't enough to fool the readers xD


----------



## Vodrake (Aug 10, 2007)

The only features that seem different to me are that the eyes seem to be drawn more "femaninly", and the eyebrows are much thinner than the real Kuzumi's.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 11, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Awesome match. Without a doubt Aika was the MVP in the final battle. She enabled Kuzumi to pinpoint Daimon's location and paintball. Using his M0 card was expected, but it was awesome to see a person like Daimon taken down. And even worse, Kuzumi credited the win to Aika whom he overlooked. His ego must really be hurting right now


----------



## kamahl13 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



nice use of MO by kuzumi... my "awakening" theory failed.. wahaha
aika = genius


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 12, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lol, I loved the horrified look on Daimon's face when he panicked  Coming from a calm and serious guy like that, it was satisfying xD






~Kira Yamato~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> This chapter was the perfect redemption chapter for Aika who got smacked talk by Daimon in the earlier chapters. Revenge is a dish best served cold




*Spoiler*: __ 



You got that right, Aika had delivered the ownage


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 12, 2007)

^Yeah, Daimon didn't seem like the type to panick, but he was certainly caught by surprise. He didn't get to see what he wanted (Kuzumi's attack magic) and lost to a girl he deemed worthless a few chapters earlier. I guess those things combine can take a toll on someone of even his caliber xDD


----------



## Uzumaki~Kakashi (Aug 12, 2007)

Just caught up in chapters.  I gotta say that Mx0 is a pretty awesome read, I find it impressive how the main character Kuzumi gets by with superior intelligence and physical strength.  It makes all his fights exciting, knowing that he can't rely on a ridiculous spam attack for victories.




Captain Pimp said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 12, 2007)

One thing that caught me off guard was how short the battle between Daimon and Kuzumi was...I was expecting perhaps another chapter or two. But it didn't take long for Daimon to lose his composure and succumb to Kuzumi and Aika's battle strategy.


----------



## kamahl13 (Aug 13, 2007)

i also didin't expect daimon to lose that fast... 
but he gave a good fight  

hmmm... what could be the next arc? field trip maybe??


----------



## PDQ (Aug 13, 2007)

That's true, it was pretty damn fast, I would've expected at least more than archery spells.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 13, 2007)

kamahl13 said:


> i also didin't expect daimon to lose that fast...
> but he gave a good fight
> 
> hmmm... what could be the next arc? field trip maybe??



I'd rather not know the next arc because I'm sure the people who read the raws will be dying to tease us and I have no will power  

But since we're on that topic, we're pretty much worn out from exams and competitions, so the next arc might be something entirely different. 

And as for a field trip, they can only use magic withing a certain range from the school, so leaving that saftey bubble leaves them basically magic-less.


----------



## PDQ (Aug 13, 2007)

Although there are other areas in the world that allow magic, so they could travel there.  Practicing magic in a new area might be like test driving a different car(which I personally hate, I barely get used to driving in my own car)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 13, 2007)

PDQ said:


> Although there are other areas in the world that allow magic, so they could travel there.  Practicing magic in a new area might be like test driving a different car(which I personally hate, I barely get used to driving in my own car)



If that's the case I would love for them to have a pitstop along the way where the other students would be temporarily powerless xDD

While that has the potential to be a bit boring, having it on equal turf will make it easier to see just how weak some people are without their magic


----------



## PDQ (Aug 13, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> If that's the case I would love for them to have a pitstop along the way where the other students would be temporarily powerless xDD
> 
> While that has the potential to be a bit boring, having it on equal turf will make it easier to see just how weak some people are without their magic



It would make a good point to reinforce what Kuzumi said when he and Aika were trapped about him not using magic because when he leaves he'll be helpless without it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 13, 2007)

PDQ said:


> It would make a good point to reinforce what Kuzumi said when he and Aika were trapped about him not using magic because when he leaves he'll be helpless without it.



Exactly, Kuzumi could show those other students how it's really done. lawl...he'd be a god to them  

Plus, it would garner him even more respect because for all intent and purpose he's still highly regarded as an advanced magic user, so in an environment where you can't sue magic he'll be able to put his money where his mouth is...*because technically he doesn't have any magic to begin with*


----------



## PDQ (Aug 13, 2007)

They might even think he can use magic outside of a magic area because he looks like he's doing cartoon hands when he punches really hard.  He'll really be considered a god then.


----------



## coolx (Aug 13, 2007)

Mx0 Chapter 52


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 13, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Once again the line of reasoning was impeccable. If Kuzumi had used magic then people wouldn't have given Group C any credit. But because Kuzumi supposedly held back, everyone had the opportunity to showcase their ability


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 13, 2007)

OOoh, I relaly enjoyed the new chap, Kuzumi is such a loser sometimes.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 13, 2007)

LOL....so they waited until after the match to have an ecchi moment which wasn't anything special since all the girls were invisible


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 13, 2007)

Uzumaki~Kakashi said:


> My only complaint is that this battle didn't have Mizuki vs. Hiiragi I would've liked to have seen that...  But I guess I can wait for that, until they get fan-friendly abilities. ie. bondage hair.



yes, that would've been a nice battle. But Black-Haired queen vs. Mikuni was good enough  



~Kira Yamato~ said:


> LOL....so they waited until after the match to have an ecchi moment which wasn't anything special since all the girls were invisible



Man, I can't believe the mangaka tricked us with that 

Unforgivable ...but I guess I'll let him go just for creating such a great manga series


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 13, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> Man, I can't believe the mangaka tricked us with that
> 
> Unforgivable ...but I guess I'll let him go just for creating such a great manga series



I still hold a grudge but it will easily fade away by the next chapter  
Now that the celebration is over it's time to start a new arc of sorts


----------



## PDQ (Aug 14, 2007)

Who was the guy who had the internal monologue?  I found it so funny because I thought he had given a speech until I realized all he said was 3 words.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 14, 2007)

^I Believe he's Jirou Kagenuma. He doesn't stand out much in the series but you can see him in the distant background in chapter 42


----------



## PDQ (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh, I thought it was the president of that committee that didn't like to talk(with the skull cap)
Those two would hold conversations as epic as those between Sado and Nova in Bleach!


----------



## kamahl13 (Aug 14, 2007)

the fanservice we have been waiting for was ruined by invisibility!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 14, 2007)

That chapter was nothing more than a walking tease. I mean after the battle you expect a little treat but instead we were rewarded with a trick =/


----------



## Lord Snow (Aug 14, 2007)

Sorry I haven`t done this in a while but I have been busy with work:


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 58-61_ 



These chapters are all comedy/romance related as it is currently summer in the manga:
Kuzumi`s older sister beats up Hiiragi sensi because he treated her like a kid
Tsugawa and group C's class rep become a couple
Lucy turns Taiga into a girl and  he gets stuck in a pool full with girls in his class





*Spoiler*: _Chapter 62_ 



Hiiragi sensi takes Kuzumi to an Island so that he can train  with his M0 card so he can perform different effects. For example Kuzumi will learn to form his M0 into other forms besides the basic barrier form, for example,  M0 hands or a M0 projectile.


----------



## Gene (Aug 15, 2007)

No fanservice again? The mangaka better deliver in the next chapter.


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 15, 2007)

Invisible showering = fail. Kuzumi was tricked! We were tricked!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm assuming the next time we see fanservice it better be loaded with Aika, Kumi and Mizuki lease


----------



## Uzumaki~Kakashi (Aug 15, 2007)

I got my hopes up when Mizuki decided to join the girls for the shower, and in the end all we get a page of steam and outlines...  I'm in despair.   I think I'll go hang myself now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 15, 2007)

Uzumaki~Kakashi said:


> I got my hopes up when Mizuki decided to join the girls for the shower, and in the end all we get a page of steam and outlines...  I'm in despair. *I think I'll go hang myself now*.



That reminds me that I have yet to watch Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei yet. 
I don't think it will take Kuzumi much longer to get in a situation that will involve Mizuki in a fan service situation or Aika for that matter.


----------



## kahlmoo (Aug 16, 2007)

Man, anybody else think Kuzumi would be pure hax with even just a little bit of magic power? He's making even some of the strongest magic users look like noobs with just his intelligence and street smarts.

Also, who's better?  Aika or Mizuki? I tried to decide but the difficulty of choosing accidently caused me to divide by zero  ....and even when I think i've chosen the 'best girl' I suddenly think of the other girls like Kumi or the student council chick....it never ends...there's just too much hotness in that school D=


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 17, 2007)

I think it's a good experience that Kuzumi doesn't have any powers because it's forced him to think outside the box. I think he would be nearly invincible with powers due to the accumulated experience of battling without magic under his belt. But he might not have gained such uber tactical skills if not for his experience dealing without magic in the first place.


----------



## Uzumaki~Kakashi (Aug 17, 2007)

Well I think Kuzumi would be much stronger with a couple basic spells.  But then again if Kuzumi used such spells it would look suspicious to all the other students.  Whatever skills Kuzumi eventually gets he's gotta use them in an advanced fashion so he can keep duping his classmates.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 17, 2007)

With his ability to think quickly on his feet and cover up for his deficiencies I don't think it would be too difficult for him to pull off doing a few minor magic spells while maintaining his uber gold card status.


----------



## Lord Snow (Aug 21, 2007)

*Spoilers*


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 63_ 



Kazuma`s M0 training begins. Kazuma learns how to recognize and control the M0 effect area.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 13, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



How cute, Hiiragi sensei was worried about Kuzumi during the whole class matches But what's this about a big gamble and the teacher and principal not being able to use magic for two months. 

And why must Kuzumi repeat everything from scratch? 

I know people were talking about the repeating events during the raw conversations, but I still didn't understand what was going on.


----------



## Six* (Sep 13, 2007)

10 chapters left.


----------



## Gene (Sep 13, 2007)

Is Kuzumi finally gonna learn some magic now?

Also Mizuki is so cute when she blushes. <33


----------



## Six* (Sep 13, 2007)

Mizuki rocked this chapter


----------



## kamahl13 (Sep 14, 2007)

haha nice chapter.... mizuki = kawai!!!!!


----------



## Uzumaki~Kakashi (Sep 15, 2007)

I liked the part at the beginning when the principal referred to Kuzumi as a first class chef.  All this ominous setup for the next arc... I wonder what's going to happen!!  Hopefully Kuzumi doesn't forget, that would suck.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 17, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _ch. 54_ 



arghh..why must Kuzumi go back in time just to fix one little mistake?


----------



## Six* (Sep 17, 2007)

ah, finally the new chapter.

*Spoiler*: __ 



so that's how he went back to the past. it's a nice method compared to how other anime/manga do time travel.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Why did they take such a huge gamble to make Kuzumi pass the test this time around? I know there must be more to this than just getting into the school the correct way. Too bad he forgot the study guide


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 18, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, Kuzumi's sister first appearance into this series was kinda uneventful. And he still wasn't able to find a proper guidebook. I want to see how he gets himself out of this mess


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 19, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm betting luck will save his butt once again 

Though I'm not sure it'll save him from Daddy Hiiragi's overprotectiveness on Aika


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 19, 2007)

Kuzumi's sis is pretty. XD

LOL @ the last few pages though. Under normal circumstances that book might be enjoyable but not right now...


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 20, 2007)

Prince Leon said:


> Kuzumi's sis is pretty. XD



She looked very similar to Lucy for some reason


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 20, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> She looked very similar to Lucy for some reason



_*thinks of the possible doujins*_


----------



## Gene (Oct 10, 2007)

So everything is pretty much the same as before. Well that sucks. Those chapters feel like a waste now. =s


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 10, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Although it was very disappointing that nothing major happened. I do admit that it was clever that going back in time is what lead to that original timeline 
Even the principal sounded a bit confused at the end xDD

Now let's start the summer storyline


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 10, 2007)

In the end Kuzui fails? What a bummer.

Color pages in Ch 57 looked nice.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 10, 2007)

In some ways he failed, but in a way he did exactly what he was suppose to gain entrance into the school. Or rather so that current timeline could exist.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 11, 2007)

I loved how the "Conquer the World" part belonged to an autograph that Kuzumi's sister received


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2007)

Kuzumi and that idol group sure have similar ideals, even though the idol's phrase was meant more in terms of the musical world rather than actually trying to physically take over the planet 

But it's still pretty neat how everything fell into place to help shape that current world we knew of...so everything we seen up to that point was based on him initially traveling back in time *head spins* xDD


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 12, 2007)

yea, it was like the past was haunting him again


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 18, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



LOL...Kuzumi's older sister makes for the perfect faux-loli 
At least we now know why Kuzumi was so strong to begin with. You'd need great strength to survive living with her xDD


----------



## Six* (Oct 18, 2007)

loli action


----------



## Gene (Oct 18, 2007)

kawaii overdose @_@


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 21, 2007)

Note to self: Never underestimate the loli power


----------



## Gene (Oct 22, 2007)

She isn't a loli though.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 22, 2007)

Gene said:


> She isn't a loli though.



She's faux-loli like Moetan's (17 years old) loli.  It's good enough to the point where you'll feel guilty anyways xDD


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 22, 2007)

Gene said:


> She isn't a loli though.



I consider most chibi, flat-chested girls to be one regardless of their age


----------



## Six* (Nov 7, 2007)

wow, ill definitely check it out.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Nov 10, 2007)

Mx0 needs more chapters like this because...there's a bunch of characters that don't get enough screentime besides Tsugawa and Kuzumi in this chapter


----------



## Captain Pimp (Nov 19, 2007)

Chapter 60 DDL

I knew one day this would happen


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2007)

^that's one time I don't actually envy Kuizumi and the who "water turns you back" bit was my idea and the author stole it


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Nov 19, 2007)

LOL


----------



## Six* (Nov 19, 2007)

cliffhanger, wth!?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah, I expected the scene to actually end in this chapter. At can't end well for Kuizumi


----------



## Akatora (Nov 19, 2007)

Almost forgot about this part, nice to actually read it now insted of watching it and im looking even more forward to the next chapter, unlike the newest raw chapters that seem a bit boring imo.(though that might change once i get what they say )


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2007)

I hope other groups continue working on this title. I like Ossu, but releases are a bit sluggish at times.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 20, 2007)

i hope kuzumi eventually gets some ability other than the mo nullficiation power, but it gets kind of old when he sneaks out every situation without getting revelaed by the seat of his paints
of course he can blame his sister for that, haha


----------



## Captain Pimp (Nov 20, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> ^that's one time I don't actually envy Kuizumi and the who "water turns you back" bit was my idea and the author stole it



lol, oh..please do share your ideas with the mangaka 



~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Yeah, I expected the scene to actually end in this chapter. At can't end well for Kuizumi



Now, who wants to end this type of chapter?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> lol, oh..please do share your ideas with the mangaka


oh, he will  be hearing from my lawyer.




> Now, who wants to end this type of chapter?



Nothing good awaits him at the end of the sequence (if caught), unless this was a H-Doujin, then we'd all win


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (Nov 20, 2007)

We just got a good copy of ch's 60 and 61 raw from Kylara at MH, so we'll try and scan 61 soon.  We just had to wait till someone else released 60 and 61 because we couldn't even read the script to make a decent translation. Also Ossu! said that they were going to release both last week or the week before. 

Anyway, now that we have we can try and get 61 done for you soon.


----------



## Gene (Nov 25, 2007)

Ossu! released chapters 59-61 at their IRC channel.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2007)

For some reason the only bot serving 60 and 61 refuses to send the file. The other bot was fine with 59.

Edit: nvm...I guess I was in line and was never notified xD


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 25, 2007)

Lol @ Ch61

Those girls are pretty gullible. xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2007)

So, his entrance into an all girl's pool turned into a harrowing rescue mission xDD
I would mind being their errand boy...not one bit


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 26, 2007)

Getting out of this situation is almost impossible. But with Kuzumi so many things are possible.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 26, 2007)

^He makes the impossible possible 
But you sort of knew it was coming. He envisioned himself being caught and punished and most of the time those dreamt up sequences rarely come to pass, so I felt relieved after seeing that part, because I knew something different had to happen. 

That being said...still, he's in an envious position


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm not sure about the level of envy. Given that if he is caught..."hell" probably doesn't begin to describe what will happen to him.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 26, 2007)

^It depends on your level of masochism, some people like being tortured by a bunch of girls 

Besides...it's Kuizumi. He's earned more than enough credit to earn himself a "get out jail free" card. So, I'll take the risk


----------



## Gene (Nov 26, 2007)

Ossu! released 62. They're on a roll now.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 26, 2007)

Best part of the chapter was the cover and all the Mario puns. lol

I like the old guy, his smoke power reminded me of Morau from HxH.


----------



## Six* (Nov 26, 2007)

amazing.  just when i was to study.


----------



## jefu (Nov 26, 2007)

Awesome, a thread for MxO! I love this series, although I'm pretty new to it, I'm catching up quickly reading up through the scans. Definitely digging it though, it's absolutely hilarious and the main character is definitely relatable. xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 26, 2007)

Mario references throughout the chapter was a nice touch 

The applications of using his M0 card in different ways sounds really cool. I'd be really excited too if I was Kuizumi. But I wonder how he managed to get through that area where those mushrooms were growing so easily? That old man was just about to say something when he was cut off  

Overall, it was an awesome chapter.


----------



## Akatora (Nov 26, 2007)

Yeah nice to finally read it insted of just watching and reading spoilers ^^


----------



## Six* (Nov 27, 2007)

Wowzers  

*Spoiler*: __ 



who says wowzers!? 




thanks for the link! are they planning on cathing up to the current raws?!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 27, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Awesome, we finally see some practical training for the M0 card. Kuzuimi's awareness of his environment seems to be an inherent trait.

Too bad he asked for spicy food the same day as that training xDD
So, he not only change the shape of the M0 area but also move the area around. I can't wait to see what other things he can do with the M0 card


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 27, 2007)

Ch. 63 already, one step closer to catching up.

Nice training chapter I guess, just didn't have the 'serious' feeling to it.


----------



## Six* (Nov 27, 2007)

14 chapters left!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 27, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Ch. 63 already, one step closer to catching up.
> 
> Nice training chapter I guess, just didn't have the 'serious' feeling to it.



When did this series ever had a serious feeling to it? :S


----------



## jefu (Nov 27, 2007)

Serious isn't Mx0's forte. Awesome hilarity and cool exploding effects were. =P


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 28, 2007)

I would've perferred it in this chapter though.

All the "hot" things at the end just ruined the feel for me.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 28, 2007)

Forget that, too much Mx0 in a short period isn't good for me. >.<

I'll wait a day or two.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Awesome he's quickly learning how to change the shape and size of the M0. Also it's cool to know he can learn to efficiently use Mo and not waste point unnecessarily. 

The final mock battle was kind of expected but I wasn't expecting water tag 

I wonder what surprise attack that old geezer is planning? :S

Hopefully Kuzuimi can succeed. I really want to see him take his new found skills and out it to good use in the new school year


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 29, 2007)

Wow, this is going prettty fast. I'll go ahead and read both of them.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 29, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I can't believe the amazing pace at which these chapters are being scantlated. Talk about catching up big time :S
Kuzumi's tactics during the mock water gun battle was pretty impressive. That old geezer really knew what he was doing when he chose those 3 girls to go against Kuzumi 
I wonder what that thing was at the end that was surrounding Hiiragi :S


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Nov 30, 2007)

ossu is under blitzkrieg buffs


----------



## Gene (Nov 30, 2007)

Ossu! released 66 now. =s


----------



## Six* (Nov 30, 2007)

11 chapters left! 

...make that 12 for this week.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 30, 2007)

Montmorency said:


> 11 chapters left!
> 
> ...make that 12 for this week.



Imagine how far behind they would have been if they hadn't released a chapter a day this week? 

I'm thankful for anything I can get at this point xD


----------



## Six* (Dec 1, 2007)

Ah~ whenever i see this thread on my subscribed lists, there has to be a new chapter. 
thanks for the DDL!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 1, 2007)

Great way to start the new semester:
New Office with both Aika and Naomi helping him out 

But trouble is on the horizon with that nosy Vice-principle and that other Executive committee member.


----------



## coolx (Dec 1, 2007)

yeah, the story goes serious again..


----------



## Six* (Dec 1, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Great way to start the new semester:
> New Office with both Aika and Naomi helping him out
> 
> But trouble is on the horizon with that nosy Vice-principle and that other Executive committee member.


naomi...  was that her last name or...?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 1, 2007)

Montmorency said:


> naomi...  was that her last name or...?



It's her first name. Naomi Mizuki


----------



## Six* (Dec 1, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> It's her first name. Naomi Mizuki


it's cool how you remember these things...  i actually thought you mistyped her name  forgive me, kira sama! 
And yeah, its a nice start that all three of them are gathered in the committee that handles first years. ...and lucy's water tank should be there too.


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 2, 2007)

O.o only at 68? xD, hey do you guys want the manga in Chinese? It's upto 78 right now, some surprising twists >: )
To-Love-Ru

say, how fast are the translations coming out? I could translate it from Chinese to English, but I don't have the time to photoshop them, so I need someone who's really good with photoshop.


----------



## coolx (Dec 2, 2007)

I can do photoshop, but i dont think i can do as good as ossu...

by the way, I also read RAW of this manga until latest chapter, 78..
but, I just look at the picture, and didnt know what's the meaning of text inside balloon text....

he..he...
theres' some info that ossu will release ch.69 and then break for somewhile


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 2, 2007)

okay well here's what I'll do starting right now, I'll write up the translations on Word, and I'll send them to you coolx, and btw, I always base my works on quantity rather than quality (of course, I still make them readable lol) but I can release a chapter (30 pages approx) in less than 1.5 hours on photoshop, so don't worry about that. I'll start right now on 70. The link i gave however, has more than just one manga, D-gray man, Zatch Bell, Bleach, almost every famous ones are up there, in Chinese, here's the link for all of them:
Ackwell


----------



## tersalius (Dec 2, 2007)

ok never posted here before but during the last weeks i've been reading this manga and im really liking it, even more now that the chapters are almost up to date with the raws. 
so if you guys wouldnt mind releasing the chapters above 69, the one where ossu is supposed to stop scanlanting i think not just me but all the fans here of this manga will be very thankfull to you guys.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 2, 2007)

Damn...Namezuka is working for the Vice-principal and it looks like there getting closer to finding out about M0.
I wonder how Kauzumi will be able to defend against that magic hand of that guy?
And it's been awhile since we've seen Ise


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 2, 2007)

That new guy looks pretty cool.

Someone needs to give Kuzumi a good beating. But I doubt he will.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 2, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> That new guy looks pretty cool.
> 
> Someone needs to give Kuzumi a good beating. But I doubt he will.



I think that guy may get the upperhand on Kuzumi but regardless of the outcome it will only make Kuzumi stronger. They do say people grow stronger from diversity and hardships


----------



## Six* (Dec 2, 2007)

I can think of various uses using that guy's ability...


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 2, 2007)

ROFL, *smacks Montmorency* Your name sure fits your style!!!!! xD Lol. Eh I suppose you guys don't like RAWS eh? Hmmm I'm too lazy to type, I think what I'll do is record my translations and post them up here, how does that sound to you guys?


----------



## Six* (Dec 2, 2007)

iamthebest22 said:


> ROFL, *smacks Montmorency* Your name sure fits your style!!!!! xD Lol. Eh I suppose you guys don't like RAWS eh? Hmmm I'm too lazy to type, I think what I'll do is record my translations and post them up here, how does that sound to you guys?


That sounds great. Link to raws would be awesome as well. 
*uses magic hand grip to stop the attack*


----------



## coolx (Dec 2, 2007)

@iamthebest22
you can PM me, if you want....

and I think Ossu release is better...
so I appreciate their works very much...


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 3, 2007)

@ coolx: 
-Np I'll start recording my voice right now.
@Montmorency: Here's the link to the CHinese translations:
D Fun Pak and also:
*turns into sexy women and smacks him again* xD

EDIT: Coolx, here's the recording I did for Ch 70 of MXO xD. Hope you don't mind listening to it xD

Champion Chibodee!


----------



## coolx (Dec 3, 2007)

thanks, I'll download it after I go home from work...


----------



## coolx (Dec 4, 2007)

he...he..
namezuka looks afraid.....


----------



## Six* (Dec 4, 2007)

lol, i'd rather kuzumi use lucy's powers...


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey, umm anyone wanna type out the translation recording I did for coolx and send it to coolx? I can't find the time to do it right now, anyone? the link is on page 20. It's a recording. Thanks, we need help! (not recruiting, just need help) Just need someone to type it out.


----------



## coolx (Dec 4, 2007)

yeah, I wanna know what is written in that chapter....

he..he...
lucy's power is great....
if vice principal can see her...
but, lucy can be just seen by people that she wants...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 6, 2007)

i personally dont see the big deal with mo, all it can do is erase magic, its still compeletely worthless as far as offensive capabilities go, but ch 64 made it sound completely ominous


----------



## Acidblood7 (Dec 6, 2007)

Hm...read to latest chapter 69, you apparently find out erase magic is a bad thing to have for some reason.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 6, 2007)

Acidblood7 said:


> Hm...read to latest chapter 69, you apparently find out erase magic is a bad thing to have for some reason.



ill have to learn japanese eventually, so i can read and other stuff, but for now ill just have to wait till its translated


----------



## Zhang_Fei (Dec 10, 2007)

good manga, very enjoyable.


----------



## jefu (Dec 10, 2007)

Seriously loving these series, no doubt in my mind it's one of my favorites. =D


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 10, 2007)

whose the werid looking kid with magic hand, he seems to know some of the guys from the magic commitee, it was too obvious that hiragi was not gonna tell him that see likes him, even though see probably does


----------



## Akatora (Dec 13, 2007)

Thx for posting.


Im getting concerned for Mx0's future though, it's been one of the last ones at the ToC the past like 4 weeks...


----------



## Six* (Dec 13, 2007)

Kira's working on a manga... 

*DLs*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 13, 2007)

Ch. 71 should be out sometime tonight. I just need to finish with the typesetting xD


----------



## jefu (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey, is there a Mx0 fanclub on these forums? And if not, someone should totally make one.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice, Kira. Thanks


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 13, 2007)

haha expect Kira and I to finish Ch.72 tmr xD We'll also probably be working on To Love Ru or any other manga that is behind in translation, and people want to read. Meanwhile we got our hands tied, so we would appreciate it if we can get more typers (people who listen to my recording and type it into words on NOTEPAD, must be good at understanding and listening to english) and also photoshop users. (I'm still awaiting for my photoshop to arrive, so until then, we need as much as help as we can).


----------



## Six* (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks alot *iamthebest22*, *Kira*, and *coolx*! 

Mahou-x...

EDIT: Guys, I've got a suggestion on the packaging... maybe you could name it *page01* instead of *page1*? because when its opened on CDisplay, the pages are abit jumbled. anyway, it's up to you.


----------



## coolx (Dec 14, 2007)

iamthebest22, and kira....
I am sorry that I can't help you in this last week...
because there's still a software that I've created for my office, and that must be finished on sunday tomorrow...
so I'll help you after that...
gomenasai.....


----------



## Zhang_Fei (Dec 14, 2007)

jefu said:


> Hey, is there a Mx0 fanclub on these forums? And if not, someone should totally make one.



well for manga fanclubs, the respective threads in the library ARE basically fanclubs in the sense that all the fans gather here to discuss that manga.


Well I like where this arc is headed.


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 14, 2007)

Here you go :
Ch 70: MediaFire
Ch 71: MediaFire


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 14, 2007)

yeah it's wierd, before Mediafire used to give me hell when I tried to upload, but then after I updated my wireless adapters driver, it doesn't any  more. So probably has something to do with the drives.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Dec 17, 2007)

This manga is awesome. Its a cool blend of humour and action.


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 17, 2007)

Link to Chapter 72 is out!!!!!:

*CH 72 on MediaFire:*
Link removed

Kira will have MU version up soon.

Expect possible CH 73 AND 74 up tmr, I got my photoshop installed.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Dec 17, 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## coolx (Dec 17, 2007)

thanx, guys....


----------



## Six* (Dec 17, 2007)

*is lost for words*


----------



## coolx (Dec 17, 2007)

nice job, kira......
sorry, that i cant help...
there's so many college's exam in this 2 month until february, so i dont have a lot of free time...


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 18, 2007)

Up on mediafire: 

Ch 73:  here
Ch 74:  here


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 18, 2007)

*notices our scans are already uploaded on Manga Traders* 

For some reason, I was kind of shocked, but I guess I shouldn't have been.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Dec 18, 2007)

The scans already out....thank you guys for awesome work


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 19, 2007)

WEll Kira is one of the most hardest working translators I've seen in a long long time, I haven't seen that for a long time. Kira you should become an official translator xD


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 19, 2007)

Doh you uploaded to mediafire too, anyways, second link just incase first one doesn't work:
[Mahou-X]Mx075 ver.2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 19, 2007)

^I also had to redo one of the pages so, the file I sent you is outdated.

*which is why the files are labeled with ver.2*


----------



## Six* (Dec 19, 2007)

*faints*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 19, 2007)

^Eating and magical board games are serious business


----------



## Six* (Dec 19, 2007)

im not a big eater myself, but i sure wont mind eating one of those giant takoyakis


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 19, 2007)

^Sorry, but I draw the line at Octopus. Large or small xDD

And is it me, or did that chess game remind anyone of a virtual duel monsters game? xDD


----------



## Six* (Dec 19, 2007)

^
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

you should try octopus sashimi soon. like, now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 19, 2007)

I don't even like fish :S
Maybe I can use magic to make it taste like chicken


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 19, 2007)

The sound of Octopus balls is just nasty.

Sushi is nice though.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 19, 2007)

Knuckle said:


> *The sound of Octopus balls is just nasty.*
> 
> Sushi is nice though.



Especially when they're magically super-sized  

And as for that girl, I wonder if that large mouth is normal or magically enhance. Because god help her is if it's natural ><


----------



## Six* (Dec 19, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I don't even like fish :S


Ironically, that's not what kyou is saying in your sig.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 19, 2007)

Montmorency said:


> Ironically, that's not what kyou is saying in your sig.



I always like living my life in contrast to my values 

*wonders how Aika fares in the next chapter*


----------



## Ax_ (Dec 20, 2007)

The chess fight Aika is in...am I the only one who thikns about yu-gi-oh when I see it?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 20, 2007)

Ax_ said:


> The chess fight Aika is in...am I the only one who thikns about yu-gi-oh when I see it?



I'm pretty sure I made a "duel monsters" comment about that chapter a few posts ago


----------



## Ax_ (Dec 20, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I'm pretty sure I made a "duel monsters" comment about that chapter a few posts ago



Ah well.
There is never anything new under the sun anyway...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 22, 2007)

New Chapter GET 

*[Mahou-X]Mx076*


----------



## Six* (Dec 22, 2007)

New Chapter GET 

thanks, mahou-x! 

now, it intrigues how she'd fare against lelouch.


----------



## Six* (Dec 25, 2007)

79...!? :S


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 25, 2007)

Montmorency said:


> 79...!? :S



We worked on Chapters 70-76 and FH has released 77-79.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Dec 25, 2007)

mx0 ch are coming out like crazy how many ch til mx0 catches up?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 25, 2007)

Sigbin-Puti said:


> mx0 ch are coming out like crazy how many ch til mx0 catches up?



Translations are out for chapters 80 and 81, which means if they're scantlated sometime this week, the scantlations would have caught up to the raws.


----------



## coolx (Dec 26, 2007)

yeah, nice release...
I'll download it right now..


----------



## coolx (Dec 26, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I'm a fan of Ossu but it's really hard communicating with that group. You can't help but feel like their not taking you seriously when you try to offer help. In any case we could always use more help, whether it be with translations, typesetting or proofreading.
> 
> I'm essentially still a noob at typesetting but I'm trying to improve with each release. We are working on *To-Love-Ru* and *MxO*. I hope we can also work on *Sekerei* and *Soul Eater* down the line.
> 
> If you need any help with your projects, just let us know and we'll see if we can lend our services. Our only goal is to try to get manga out there to people who want to read them.


yeah, that's our goal...
I like this manga even more....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 26, 2007)

And with one more manga chapter to Scantlate before it's officially caught up we might want to consider working on another neglected series. *wants to read the next chapter (81) since the raw was pretty interesting*


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Dec 26, 2007)

kira what project are u planing to do next


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 26, 2007)

I think it was pretty cool how they had a regular cultural festival for the general public a day after the magical one. And this was certainly one of my favorite chapters. It was nice seeing Taiga sad/worried over Lucy possibly dying .

And based on what I saw of 81 and Aika's reaction, I want to know what exactly she said and thought xDD



Sigbin-Puti said:


> kira what project are u planing to do next




Either Pastel, Seikrei, or Soul Eater (all of which I love reading).

But I'd also like to work on Kenichi if it we're possible.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Dec 26, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Either Pastel, Seikrei, or Soul Eater (all of which I love reading).
> 
> But I'd also like to work on Kenichi if it we're possible.



sekirei woot woot 
do u do the translating ur self i evny people who understands jap/korean or chinese i used to understand chinese when i was till console and pc corrupted my mind.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 26, 2007)

^no not at all. I would love to understand what exactly was going on in chapter 81 if that we're the case 

I'm a typesetter and cleaner.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 26, 2007)

^I'm always up for a good manga series. if you want to continue talking about manga other than MX0 then please do so here

I don't want to disturb the Mx0 fans here xD


----------



## Lord Snow (Dec 26, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I think it was pretty cool how they had a regular cultural festival for the general public a day after the magical one. And this was certainly one of my favorite chapters. It was nice seeing Taiga sad/worried over Lucy possibly dying .
> 
> And based on what I saw of 81 and Aika's reaction, I want to know what exactly she said and thought xDD
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



They basically find out about Lucy's existence and they believe that Taiga didn`t tell them about her because he wanted Lucy to stay naked.




Mahou X and FH are doing a great job.  Thank you for providing the manga to  the people.


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 27, 2007)

Well okay I guess we can ditch MxO for now and concentrate on ToLove Ru. But I would go  with Pastel, because when term 2 hits, Imma busy as hell, I'll, at best, only 1 chapter a day, and that's if I don't screw around, which I do alot xD. I rather work on something that's the least behind right now, in this case, Pastel, and then maybe Sekirei, then Soul Eater.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 27, 2007)

@gent9 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No problem, we just tried to fill in a gap for fans who wanted more of the series but didn't want to wait. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I figured as much when they stared at him with those mean eyes then dedcided to dress up Lucy in a mini school uniform 




@Iamthebest22: I'm a fan of all of those series, so I'll go with whatever fits in you schedule.


----------



## coolx (Dec 27, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lucy is cosplaying...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 27, 2007)

coolx said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> lucy is cosplaying...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Lucy actually looks much better with clothes on. She dare I say it...looks real cute


----------



## iamthebest22 (Dec 27, 2007)

Pedophiles!!!! xD jk jk isn't Lucy like 100+ years old? xD


----------



## coolx (Dec 27, 2007)

I think that's a Lolicon, not a p*d*p****...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 27, 2007)

iamthebest22 said:


> Pedophiles!!!! xD jk jk isn't Lucy like 100+ years old? xD



She's actually like 30 years old (15 in human years) and have an lifespan of about 200 years.


----------



## Fonster Mox (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh man, this being bumped has made me remember this series, again, which I have tried and failed repeatedly to get back into. Can anyone help me with where I was in the series? I think... there had just been an exam, then that ended... and maybe the main character had to decide whether to get a new card or stick with the Mo card. Or.. I might be imaging that happening. I do love the manga though, a really great and original idea.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Dec 27, 2007)

We can now get weekly english chapter of mx0...that a dream come true


----------



## coolx (Dec 27, 2007)

Mx0 81 -> page 14 with correct resolution


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 27, 2007)

awesome, thanks for the revision


----------



## RedWolf (Dec 28, 2007)

Well at least nobody has pointed out that Taiga may have a sister complex.

His sister and Lucy kinda look like each other.


----------



## Lord Snow (Dec 28, 2007)

Mx0 Vol. 7 Cover:


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Dec 28, 2007)

nice and cute...especially the older sister XP


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 29, 2007)

RedWolf said:


> Well at least nobody has pointed out that Taiga may have a sister complex.
> 
> His sister and Lucy kinda look like each other.



His rep was already shot the moment he was caught playing Lucy and got labeled a perv xDD
While it was exaggerated and Lucy did come to his defense, the damage was already done


----------



## coolx (Jan 3, 2008)

hmm, thanx....


----------



## coolx (Jan 3, 2008)

and this is a little gift from us, Mahou-X, too

*[Mahou-X]Mx0 c82 - MediaFire*

no change in translation, anyway


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 3, 2008)

LOL...Gotta love the Gothic lolita theme'd shop 

Well, it was nice once again seeing other characters get more attention, especially Kuzumi's sister.


----------



## coolx (Jan 3, 2008)

next, M0 evolution ?!
I forgot to add this...


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 3, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Well, it was nice once again seeing other characters get more attention, especially Kuzumi's sister.



Because it's fun seeing a loli beat up others 

I wonder what would happen if Lucy and Kuzumi's sister saw each other..



coolx said:


> next, M0 evolution ?!
> I forgot to add this...



Damn, the fanservice ends already?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 3, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> I wonder what would happen if Lucy and Kuzumi's sister saw each other..



It would be like looking into a magical mirror.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 3, 2008)

i agree the gothic shop was a great choice, i wonder if his sister will be let on to the secret of the school that they use magic, i dont think she knows does she?


----------



## Six* (Jan 4, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> It would be like looking into a magical mirror.


except lucy has shorter bangs that extend only above her eyebrows


----------



## RedWolf (Jan 6, 2008)

Well if I were to psycho-analyze Taiga's concern for Lucy.

I'd say it's his big brotherly emotions that he couldn't express to his older sister.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 6, 2008)

RedWolf said:


> Well if I were to psycho-analyze Taiga's concern for Lucy.
> 
> I'd say it's his big brotherly emotions that *he couldn't express to his older sister.*



^for fear that she's kill him for treating her like the younger of the siblings


----------



## tgre (Jan 6, 2008)

Main character needs to get laid already. His friend the speedster is getting all the action with a bukkake bespectacled class-rep.

Its always the main character who fucks everything up


----------



## spaZ (Jan 12, 2008)

Finally finished catching up with this manga, its pretty good I just wish that Kuzumi and Aika would hook up and someone else finds out about his secret or something. Or better yet he learns magic, hes going to have to soon anyway if he wants to grant Aikas wish.


----------



## Lord Jure (Jan 21, 2008)

Woot, chapter 83 is out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Another magical exam. Looks interesting


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 21, 2008)

Damn, I felt bad for Ise being eliminated from the exam so soon..

No Ise = No perverted actions


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2008)

The whole mirror and trap factors add a pretty unique twists to this exam. I wonder what kind of traps are in store of Taiga? :S


----------



## Six* (Jan 21, 2008)

perverted traps ofcourse!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2008)

^I don't mind traps of the perverted sorts. Taiga's still going to find a way around them


----------



## spaZ (Jan 21, 2008)

This manga probably will go on for a long time though I hope Kuzumi learns magic soon and stop relying on his M0 card.


----------



## Lord Jure (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you for the link.

Nice chapter, Ise is actually doing well.


----------



## Six* (Jan 29, 2008)

thanks for the link and reminder


----------



## Lord Jure (Feb 4, 2008)

Yey, chapter 85 is up. Thanks man.


----------



## Lord Jure (Feb 4, 2008)

I hope we see a good no-magic fight between Kaiga and his sister. Or do you guys think he will use M0?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 4, 2008)

It's going to be pretty interesting to see Kuzumi take on his older sister. I wonder why these characters fear their siblings so much that their minds automatically conjur them up as their greatest obstacle :S


----------



## Kev (Feb 5, 2008)

I honestly thought his fear would be the girl's dad, names elude me at the moment, but I guess they're more on even terms.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 5, 2008)

^Aika's Dad is nothing for Taiga to fear. They seem so leveled when it comes to their maturity level that it's laughable. xD


----------



## RedWolf (Feb 12, 2008)

Just read 86, Is it wrong to think feverish Kokuha hot?


----------



## coolx (Feb 12, 2008)

yeah, kokuha is hot and cute....

who's kuroha-neechan ?
is she kokuha kuzumi ?

wakakaka, there's some wrong translation......^_^


----------



## Lord Jure (Feb 12, 2008)

lol, 86 sure was surprising.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 12, 2008)

How did I figure Aiko's test would be her dad? 

And the match between Taiga and his sister is sure heating up


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 21, 2008)

Taiga really took one for the team in term of the beating he endured :S
Well, it's worth it since they finished in first place. Next chapter looks promising. I wonder how Taiga's M0 card will change?


----------



## Akatora (Feb 21, 2008)

Scary sister when shes mad or sick, but i think it's pretty safe to say he had the best possible bodyguard as a kid.

How much was the age diffrance between em? 2 years perhaps?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 24, 2008)

I hope you guys didn't mistranslate the bottom text for the next chapter  I'm really looking forward for Kuzumi to learn some new tricks


----------



## Lord Snow (Feb 24, 2008)

Chapter 88 is *hot*:


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 88_ 



Taiga is going to get an upgrade that will allow is M0 card to temporarily store magic. He will be able to store one spell and be able to use it once.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 25, 2008)

@gent9 said:


> Chapter 88 is *hot*:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 88_
> ...



I guess that's a step up


----------



## Kev (Feb 27, 2008)

.zip"]88 by franky house and mahou x ddl


----------



## Sin (Feb 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 88_ 



Black M0 =O

Win.


----------



## Death (Feb 27, 2008)

Taiga would be a wonderful magician if he could use magic.  Out of everyone in his group and year, he seems to be the smartest one...in a way.  He has come up with lots of different ways to use everyone else's magic and could easily be able to come up with a strategy right there on the spot if he could use it.  

Besides that, this is a great manga.  It one of my favorites now.


----------



## Lord Snow (Mar 1, 2008)

Volume 8 Cover:


----------



## Wrath (Mar 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Spoilers for 88 and 89_ 



Interesting stuff. So I'm pretty sure the big secret is... Black Plates let you use magic anywhere, not just in the special zones. We saw why it only makes sense to give it to an M0 user, so the fact that the best of the third-years are allowed to test for it means that there must be a situation in which it makes sense for people with normal Plates.

The reason that it's supposedly pointless for normal magic-users is that the only magic their Plate will come in contact with is their own, meaning that any spell they can copy would be one they can already use. So the only situation where it would really make sense to have a Black Plate... is if you're unable to use normal magic. That could be if all the points on your Plate are used up, but that wouldn't really be worthy of a big secret, so the only other possibility is... outside of a magic zone.

Which means Kuzumi is the perfect candidate, because outside of a magic zone everyone will be on the same level - with either no magic or a single spell. That means the best mage would be the one who relies on magic the least, and knows how to apply it the best. And that's Kuzumi, who has to constantly think about ways to use magic or counter it.


----------



## Kev (Mar 7, 2008)

Late but here's a DDL Mirror for 89 by Franky House and Mahou X


----------



## coolx (Mar 8, 2008)

raw 90 is out.....


----------



## spaZ (Mar 8, 2008)

This manga really needs a super villain to make it better.


----------



## Sin (Mar 8, 2008)

spaZ said:


> This manga really needs a super villain to make it better.


I'm sure they'll get to that eventually, it kind of reminds me of KHR and its Daily Life chapters, they have to show the process Taiga has to go through in order for him to be able to compete with any super villain. ATM, M0 wouldn't be enough to contend with any G+ member. Heck, strong S-3rd Years are too much atm.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 8, 2008)

Good lord, something tells me that Ghost is going to be having quite the time with Taiga's body 

He's most likely going to have some explaining to do once he get back his body. Good chapter overall


----------



## Kev (Mar 9, 2008)

Mx0 90 by ryColaa [DDL]


----------



## Akatora (Mar 9, 2008)

Great chapter, I must say the old principal understand good humor^^


----------



## Lord Snow (Mar 9, 2008)

I noticed that the ghost didn`t need a plate to use magic.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 9, 2008)

I knew it. That ghost was using high level magic with Taiga's body and know when Taiga gets a hold of his real body, they'll be quite a bit of misunderstandings with the students who saw him earlier xDD

And Taiga's inflicting a great deal of damage to his real body with that test. It will be interesting to see how everything turns out.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 9, 2008)

I hate it when stuff like that happens its annoying cause they will think that hes even more stronger than what he really is capable of.


----------



## notme (Mar 9, 2008)

spaZ said:


> I hate it when stuff like that happens its annoying cause they will think that hes even more stronger than what he really is capable of.


Annoying?  Everyone already thinks Kozumi is stronger than what he actually is... that's why he is going to this school in the first place.  This will only serve to keep their illusions alive.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 9, 2008)

spaZ said:


> I hate it when stuff like that happens its annoying cause they will think that hes even more stronger than what he really is capable of.



That ship long passed when Taiga was deemed to be a gold plate user who kept his massive powers in check xD

I think "reinforcing" people's perception of him being a great and powerful magic user is more than likely the case.


----------



## Sin (Mar 9, 2008)

I think it's safe to say the Previous Principal is awesome? Yes 

I hope after this is over he goes to Taiga and says "Alright, now I'll teach you how to cast magic without a card at all "

I can dream


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 9, 2008)

Yes...big dreamer you are since that would technically end the series. 

Taiga's lack of magic is what makes this series so appealing xD


----------



## blazingshadow (Mar 10, 2008)

maybe the ex principal's wish was to cast magic without a plate?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 10, 2008)

If anything, we need less magic and more crazy and whacky romantic misunderstandings!


----------



## Di@BoLik (Mar 14, 2008)

The interesting bit was ex principal saying that his growth would be exponential. Whats up with that? This manga is awesome!


----------



## Lord Jure (Mar 15, 2008)

New chapter is out:


----------



## Sin (Mar 15, 2008)

It seems the Black Plate Arc is going to take quite a while. Considering this is the first test, and it's already taking 3 chapters.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 15, 2008)

Well, I didn't expect Kazuki to pass the test on his first try, so there really wasn't anything shocking about this chapter.  It's going to be interesting to see how he manages to overcome this hurdle.


----------



## Six* (Mar 15, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Well, I didn't expect Kazuki to pass the test easily, so it's going to be interesting to see how he manages to overcome this hurdle.


I thought he didnt.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 15, 2008)

w00t ch91 scans. ^.^ Thanks.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 15, 2008)

Six said:


> I thought he didnt.



Perhaps I phrased it wrong. I meant *I knew he wasn't* going to pass the test so easily.


----------



## Kev (Mar 25, 2008)

.zip"]92 by Franky House and Mahou-x DDL


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 26, 2008)

No!!! Lucy!!!!


----------



## spaZ (Mar 26, 2008)

Nothing happened to her.. She just went back to her normal body.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 26, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Nothing happened to her.. She just went back to her normal body.



Maybe I should have used , since I was being a tad sarcastic xD


----------



## Kev (Mar 29, 2008)

93 by ryColaa DDL


----------



## spaZ (Mar 29, 2008)

LOL he did get the black plate.


----------



## Lord Jure (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah, but only 10% of it's full potential... or something like that.

Anyway, can't wait to see how is he going to use BM0 to save the day.

So, are we going to call that BM0 or Black M0 or what?


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 2, 2008)

Excelent manga,definetly subscribing to this thread!

Edit:Kuzumi is awesome..just awesome.
Great main character.

If Naruto would have even a half of his brains,he would already be Hokage with Sakura next to him and the world at his feet..


----------



## bravin_time (Apr 6, 2008)

man, the new chapter is pretty awesome

Its about time Kuzumi got some magic abilities, although it kinda sucks that all his magic is just a gimped copy of other peoples magic, but I guess that doesnt matter seeing as he was able to own everyone else up to this point without any magic at all. 

Considering that he was able to beat good magic users simply using his wits, he's now probably gonna become one of the best in the school now that he actually has some magic (as little as it may be) to back him up.


----------



## PDQ (Apr 6, 2008)

Whatever happened to the other 9 parts of the test?  I thought he had to pass them one after another but it seems like after doing 1 stage, he's not going for more.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 6, 2008)

Well to make his bmo get stronger hes going to have to do some more tests later on in the manga.


----------



## Sin (Apr 6, 2008)

PDQ said:


> Whatever happened to the other 9 parts of the test?  I thought he had to pass them one after another but it seems like after doing 1 stage, he's not going for more.


He will, eventually. They probably don't want to make the Black Plate Arc repetitive and boring, so he'll beat one stage of the test, test out his new powers, have some fun, and go for the next stage until the Black M0 is completed.

Right now, BM0 is only at 10%, that obviously won't be enough for Taiga to match up, so when he realizes that, he'll move on.


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 6, 2008)

there are 10 levels, each giving 10% competence when replicating an absorbed power. now he should try to get some hold on some useful powers that will help him for the next test while learning how to survive the new problems the old principal gave him


----------



## Akatora (Apr 6, 2008)

Still an enjoyable series^^

Hopefully an anime will come before long, to secure it.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 6, 2008)

I hope an anime doesn't come for another year or two. I would like lots of material for it to work with than.


----------



## Akatora (Apr 6, 2008)

True that would be nice, but looking at the competition in Shounen jump atm, we might risk MX0 getting canceled before an anime is even made, if an anime come the risk of getting canceled or rushed ended is lower


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 6, 2008)

Akatora said:


> True that would be nice, but looking at the competition in Shounen jump atm, we might risk MX0 getting canceled before an anime is even made, if an anime come the risk of getting canceled or rushed ended is lower



Why the heck would MxO be canceled..it's an incredible manga with an incredible main character..


----------



## Akatora (Apr 6, 2008)

As true as that is said but take a look at this weeks TOC:



> Bleach (cover and colour page)
> Naruto
> One Piece
> Eyeshield
> ...



Then look back at earlier TOCs:

Mx0 is a series that moves around between 10-15'th spot usually at times in the top area 

But this ain't a good placement. Look at To love ru, it started 1 week before Mx0 and the first episode of that anime arrived this week.

Well at least i've heard that the volumes sell good, so should help it


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 6, 2008)

Akatora said:


> As true as that is said but take a look at this weeks TOC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So is there actually a strong possibility that this manga could get canceled..damn..


----------



## Sin (Apr 6, 2008)

Akatora said:


> As true as that is said but take a look at this weeks TOC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well D.Gray-Man is down there too, doens't mean that's getting cancelled.

Also, having an anime doens't guarantee it will stick to it. Even if there was an anime of Mx0, the anime could always just pull an FMA if the manga got cancelled.

I doubt it will anyways, but an anime wouldn't help its chances either way.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 12, 2008)

Yay for pudding!!!


----------



## Sin (Apr 12, 2008)

Lol@This Chap.

Hilarious Filler <333


----------



## Lord Jure (Apr 13, 2008)

Next chapter will be interesting. Some development between Taiga and Aika.


----------



## Champloon (Apr 13, 2008)

this has gotta be one of the sexiest and funniest manga filler ive ever read

gotta love pudding


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 13, 2008)

Hahahaha..pudding..  

Priceless..


----------



## Lord Jure (Apr 20, 2008)

Mx0 Chapter 96 by ryColaa:


----------



## Lord Jure (Apr 27, 2008)

Can someone please confirm this news are real or not: here

Because if they are real than I am going to be very, very pissed.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2008)

Damn, I was so pissed off when Pretty Face got axed...and now MX0?!!!

This better be fake >_<


----------



## Lord Jure (Apr 27, 2008)

I don't think it is. I saw it on another forum and people there are pretty much sure in it's credibility.

This has just ruined my day...


----------



## spaZ (Apr 27, 2008)

Sounds fake, I won't believe it until theres like a scan that says its going to end.


----------



## Gutsu (Apr 28, 2008)

Eh I can deal with it as long they don't cancel Sket Dance.


----------



## fxu (Apr 28, 2008)

Sin said:


> *Well D.Gray-Man is down there too, doens't mean that's getting cancelled.*



D.Gray-Man is one of the top volume sellers.

It won't get cancelled, no matter how bad it does in the ToC.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 28, 2008)

It's official that Mx0 is getting canceled along with HunterXHunter and other mangas..


Why oh why hasn't Mx0 garnered popularity and was surpassed by that crap To Love-Ru..no fucking ideea..



fxu said:


> You guys are gonna cry....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Akatora (Apr 28, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Damn, I was so pissed off when Pretty Face got axed...and now MX0?!!!
> 
> This better be fake >_<



Wait, Wait pretty face was axed?
I always thought it was one of the few series to have had a set amount of chapters before starting. Ain't it 1 yeah clean?


But Mx0 getting canseled... I'd see Naruto, One Piece, Usagi near every other manga getting trashed before it.

Mx0 is my no 2 favorit manga as it is now even as good a series as Psyren I could see go for Mx0

The most recent chapter does seem to indicate were up for a near ending and a rushed wrap up.


And here i was planing to buy the entire series once it gained an english release, if the ending is as i fear Im not sure i'd even buy


----------



## Gutsu (Apr 28, 2008)

Ciupy said:


> Why oh why hasn't Mx0 garnered popularity and was surpassed by that crap To Love-Ru..no fucking ideea..



Because To Love-Ru is made of win deal with it.  Plus the anime is currently airing right now so it's safe for another 6 months till the TV airing ends. Guess that's why D.Gray-Man hasn't been cancelled because of the anime.


----------



## fxu (Apr 28, 2008)

Gutsu said:


> Because To Love-Ru is made of win deal with it.  Plus the anime is currently airing right now so it's safe for another 6 months till the TV airing ends. Guess that's why D.Gray-Man hasn't been cancelled because of the anime.



No, DGM hasn't been cancelled because it has good numbers when it comes to selling the volumes. (and it won't be cancelled anytime soon)


----------



## spaZ (Apr 28, 2008)

Akatora said:


> But Mx0 getting canseled... I'd see Naruto, *One Piece*, Usagi near every other manga getting trashed before it.



LMFAO one piece is one of the most popular manga's in japan there is no way in hell it would get canceled unless Oda died or something. 


But wtf why is this getting canceled? its already been around for two years and close to the 100 chapter...?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 28, 2008)

> It's official that Mx0 is getting canceled along with HunterXHunter and other mangas..



HxH hasn't officially been cancelled yet.


----------



## Six* (Apr 28, 2008)

well, atleast this sounds like a sudden decision, as the manga doesn't look anywhere near an ending, so probably they haven't formally decided things yet with the mangaka(not that he can do much about it) but at the very least, i say there's still a chance.

seriously why though... is it not selling well? -


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 28, 2008)

Low sales+Low popularity=cancelled.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Apr 29, 2008)

Wow, this is some really bad news if this is real (which I'm not really convinced it is, seeing as there is no Shounen Jump this week due to Golden Week, but we will have to wait and see I guess). MxO wasn't the best thing I've ever read, but it was something I looked forward to reading every week and really enjoyed it more then a lot of currently running manga recently. It will be really bad to see it go.



Six said:


> seriously why though... is it not selling well? -



Thats the thing, I don't think that is the case. Now it wasn't one of WSJ's best selling series like OP/Naruto/Bleach/HxH/stuff like that, but it seemed to sell decent. I mean, it always made the top 10 weekly sales charts the first few weeks it was out like most other well selling manga. It usually opened up at around the 4-6 spot the fist week, then dropped to like 8-10, then dropped off the list. However, even really popular manga like One Piece and Naruto rarely make it for a 3rd week. At the very least, there are quite a bit of other manga in WSJ that don't sell as well as MxO as far as I can tell. If it really is getting canceled, I kind of suspect that there is some other motivation for it, whether it be from the mangaka himself or the WSJ higher ups.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Apr 29, 2008)

Worst fucking news in ages. Absolutely gutted.


----------



## bravin_time (Apr 29, 2008)

Man, I hope to god that Mx0 isnt cancelled. It was one of the mangas I looked forward to the most. Id be absolutley gutted if it was forced into a rushed ending instead of a good, proper ending that it so rightly deserves.


----------



## rhino25 (Apr 29, 2008)

Man, Kuzumi was a favorite lead character of mine too. So sad...


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Apr 29, 2008)

Go to some other publication! Don't just end it like that. Argh, this had to happen just when the first major arc was beginning, with Kuzumi going to the real world and meeting some real villains.

However, if it's the manga-ka's doing (I really don't think it is), I guess it's okay, because I don't want to read an half-assed effort.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Apr 29, 2008)

No. This is so unfair. Its not right.


----------



## GrimaH (Apr 30, 2008)

/a/'s going crazy over this.
The rumour is that the author did it because of a broken arm or something.
Everyone's saying that it was a voluntary decision by the author, and I'd think that was the case. Mx0 sells, so the publisher wouldn't want to cancel it.


----------



## Vodrake (Apr 30, 2008)

GrimaH said:


> /a/'s going crazy over this.
> The rumour is that the author did it because of a broken arm or something.
> Everyone's saying that it was a voluntary decision by the author, and I'd think that was the case. Mx0 sells, so the publisher wouldn't want to cancel it.



I won't mind as much if it was a decision by the mangaka, as that implies that it could start back up when he's ready again. But i'll be really annoyed if the publishers cancelled it, Mx0 is my second favorite currently runnng shounen.


----------



## Unbelievable (May 4, 2008)

Meh, who's the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that went around one-starring threads?


----------



## SaiST (May 5, 2008)

Just heard about the cancellation news, and dug up this thread to confirm... So depressing.  I was really starting to enjoy it, and I didn't think it was doing bad at all.

HxH possibly being cancelled during it's short hiatus is a downer too, but completely understandable considering all of the breaks.


----------



## Trov (May 5, 2008)

WHAT?!

I was hoping that it was popular enough for an anime. 

Now I hear it's gonna be cancelled?


----------



## FreshMint (May 5, 2008)

Well, if its canceled, I hope they restart it cause Mx0 Has a lotta potential


----------



## Akatora (May 5, 2008)

spaZ said:


> LMFAO one piece is one of the most popular manga's in japan there is no way in hell it would get canceled unless Oda died or something.
> 
> 
> But wtf why is this getting canceled? its already been around for two years and close to the 100 chapter...?




I know, but that don't change the fact that I'd rather keep Mx0 then it among near all others.
Then again if i were to be collecting the money on it... I would not


Hmm by some luck it is just the author saying he'll finish the series in a set amount of chapter like within 50 chapters.
Mx0 should get min another 50 chapters imo


----------



## bravin_time (May 11, 2008)

I just read the latest chap. It looks like things might actually be winding up. 

btw, if it is really being cancelled, would anyone have a set number on how many more chapters there will be? Kuzumi learning real magic abroad would be a good story arc or two in on itself, but Im afraid it could get squished into one or two chapters for convenience.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (May 11, 2008)

He'll be back next chapter, lol.

Haha, the omake was hilarious. I'm going to miss these characters.


----------



## 8ghosts (May 11, 2008)

wow 

I guess that is why Hatsukoi ended up with all those horrible pairings 

I will miss Mx0


----------



## Akatora (May 11, 2008)

I think it'll end with chapter 100.

But i hope we'll get at least 10 more chapters


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 11, 2008)

OMG...They're going to rush Kuzumi's studying abroad based on the preview for this chapter >_<


----------



## Kakashisensay (May 11, 2008)

Weak 

I really liked mx0


----------



## The Doctor (May 11, 2008)

That's sad...
I really liked it....
I'll really miss the story, the characters and everything else.......
Damn...
That's really sad.....


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (May 11, 2008)

Wow...according to Ritual Scan Forge (which is generally pretty reliable), MxO is going to be ending with the next chapter. So next weeks chapter will be the last one.

I thought we would at least get like 5 or so more chapters to wrap things up. I mean, things were set up pretty nicely for a quick ending this chapter, but to do it in only 1 more? That seems a little too fast for me. Then again, Im still upset that its being canceled as it is, but I didn't think it would be this soon.


----------



## Di@BoLik (May 12, 2008)

What about his black mo levels?


----------



## PDQ (May 12, 2008)

Vodrake said:


> I won't mind as much if it was a decision by the mangaka, as that implies that it could start back up when he's ready again. But i'll be really annoyed if the publishers cancelled it, Mx0 is my second favorite currently runnng shounen.



Wouldn't the opposite be better?  If the mangaka cancelled it, then there's noone to make it and probably wouldn't start back up.  If the publishers cancel it, find a new publisher, no problem.

Anyways, so sad it's ending.  The closest shonen I can find to replace it is Rosario+Vampire(well at least the hiding his identity, supernatural, and pseudo-harem aspect of it) =/


----------



## Zhang_Fei (May 15, 2008)

PDQ said:


> Anyways, so sad it's ending.  The closest shonen I can find to replace it is Rosario+Vampire(well at least the hiding his identity, supernatural, and pseudo-harem aspect of it) =/



Really?  I might check it out then, although Mxo isn't pseudo-harem.  I checked out To-Love-R-U after finding out Mx0 is being cancelled and it's pretty shtty in comparison to MxO.  

It was great how the series developed, with the Mo, new ways to use Mo, and the black plate.  I always wondered how the hell he was going to avoid not being able to use magic in a magic school but it always done very well.

Real shame it's being cancelled - very entertaining shonen.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (May 17, 2008)

its already over nooooooooo


----------



## The Doctor (May 17, 2008)

Yep. It's over.
Sad, but it's over.
I'm really gonna miss this manga.....


----------



## Six* (May 17, 2008)

I've seen the last chapter. 

It's sooo rushed. obviously looked like it was really cancelled. they just threw the idea of black M0 right after getting it. I thought they'd be prepping up for a Mx02 or something, but I don't know...

The good news is, by the way the manga ended, it looks more like a new starting point for a sequel (the last chapter, i mean). So if ever they wanted to continue the series, it wouldn't look bad. Atleast it seems that way. but i kinda doubt it.

Sigh.


----------



## Lord Jure (May 17, 2008)

Damn, I guess mangaka couldn't really find a better way to end manga in 3 chapters.

An omake or something would be nice. I don't think it will have a sequel. Mx1 doesn't sounds right...


----------



## The Doctor (May 17, 2008)

Well, the best thing about this ending is because it doesn't seems like one. I don't think that a sequel will be made but anyway, at least we have the taste of hope. The only thing that is left for us, is to hope that they make a sequel and gives us Mx0 back. This manga was really good and it still had a lot of potencial to becomes even better.


----------



## 8ghosts (May 17, 2008)

this sucks hard


----------



## rhino25 (May 17, 2008)

I'm so sad right now...  

At least they didn't put some shitty, definite, final ending together even though it was super rushed. Hopefully the public demand will let them restart it again some day.

I was hoping he'd at least confess to Hiragi or have Mizuki confess to him. Oh well.


----------



## bravin_time (May 17, 2008)

Man, this sucks, I dont want it to end.....

It was a nice wrap-up, but the ending was a little rushed for my liking, still good though. This ending felt really forced, especially seeing as a voice in my head kept reminding me that a couple of weeks ago they had a whole chapter dedicated to pudding titties........ oh well, dems the breaks.

.....at least we have  a glimmer of hope for it to restart somewhere down the line.


----------



## Diaketh (May 18, 2008)

Fingers crossed for a sequal. There HAS to be one T_T


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 18, 2008)

That ending left so much to be desired. It spent most of it with Taiga saying goodbye, then we get teased with him training for a bit 2 months after the fact, then bam...series over! :S


----------



## LordAndross (May 18, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> That ending left so much to be desired. It spent most of it with Taiga saying goodbye, then we get teased with him training for a bit 2 months after the fact, then bam...series over! :S


Yeah, this was pretty disappointing. Now i'll have to rely on a good fanfiction to finish this story for me lol. I was hoping they'd do the usual with a glimpse into the future. Maybe have him support polygamy and marry both girl's and have a magical house with lot's of kid's. Ah, a man can dream lol.


----------



## RedWolf (May 18, 2008)

What this needs is an anime, so the author can pump up more chapters by the demand.

Mx0's mangaka never seems to get a break same thing happened with Pretty Face.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 18, 2008)

RedWolf said:


> What this needs is an anime, so the author can pump up more chapters by the demand.
> 
> Mx0's mangaka never seems to get a break same thing happened with Pretty Face.



I seriously thought the mangaka must be cursed/blacklisted/or have someone or entity that truly wants to see him fail, to have yet another title fail. I loved Pretty Face and was peeved when I found it out it was canceled and now another one of his titles has been canceled.

As for an anime, this is one of the few times where I hope an anime version would come up with a different ending than the original or continue off from where the manga ended.


----------



## Gutsu (May 19, 2008)

Here's a post from another forum I agree with on MX0:



> I have to say, I think there's some misplaced judgment in here.
> 
> I think Mx0 peaked in the arc where he was in the cave with the two chicks. Right after that the story started to devolve into a "test of the week" type of scenario where not much really happened until he started to develop the card and then he only got 10% of the black magic which leaves you to wonder whether they would have made that a new set of "10% trial of the month" kind of scenario. Maybe I'm selectively remembering this, but the impression I've gotten has been less than flattering and I'm sure its similar for other people.
> 
> ...



I agree after the cave arc the series it stop developing the characters and it became more of a Taiga being in a "test of the week", kinda lost it's appeal aftwards. Really wished the character were more developed by that didn't happened same goes with the romance which was rather weak.


----------



## The Doctor (May 19, 2008)

I wouldn't say that the development of the manga stoped. I think it just slowed it's pace. I know that there were chapters that went like he said, but the manga didn't lost it's potencial. The biggest mistake of Mx0 mangaka was to begin with some kind of fast-pace development. Things were really interesting until chapter 67. Then we started with what you said, until we reach the Black Plate arc. The mangaka could also make a really good things after that like giving us more Kuzumi Vs 3rd year.
There were mistakes in this manga, no doubt of that, but still, it wasn't thaaaaaaaaat bad to the point of making a the manga being canceled. At least in my opinion....


----------



## 8ghosts (May 20, 2008)

Teresa Brasil said:


> I wouldn't say that the development of the manga stoped. I think it just slowed it's pace. I know that there were chapters that went like he said, but the manga didn't lost it's potencial. The biggest mistake of Mx0 mangaka was to begin with some kind of fast-pace development. Things were really interesting until chapter 67. Then we started with what you said, until we reach the Black Plate arc. The mangaka could also make a really good things after that like giving us more Kuzumi Vs 3rd year.
> There were mistakes in this manga, no doubt of that, but still, it wasn't thaaaaaaaaat bad to the point of making a the manga being canceled. At least in my opinion....



that is true but a lil romance would have helped
unless it is some garbage manga like air gear that people like for the art or something


----------



## Zhang_Fei (May 20, 2008)

Gutsu said:


> Here's a post from another forum I agree with on MX0:
> 
> I agree after the cave arc the series it stop developing the characters and it became more of a Taiga being in a "test of the week", kinda lost it's appeal aftwards. Really wished the character were more developed by that didn't happened same goes with the romance which was rather weak.



Well for me that was what I actually liked about the manga - wondering how Kuzumi was going to pass all the magic exams without using magic.  For me Mx0 was the manga which I awaited the most every week - I was actually looking forward to it more than Hajime no Ippo for example.


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 23, 2008)

I, for one, am glad that the mangaka ended this. The chapters after the Black Plate arc were just dragging...I guess it wasn't thought out as the mangaka wanted.

Hopefully, if there's a sequel, Mx0 would have a better planned storyline that's not so messy since this did have potential


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 24, 2008)

Here's hoping it gets an anime.


----------



## Soul Vibe (Jun 9, 2008)

wtf i didnt even know that was the last chapter


----------



## BlaZeR (Jun 30, 2010)

I really miss this one..so I reread it again!


----------



## Sferr (Jun 30, 2010)

It's about time for Kano to start a new manga already. I am tired waiting it.


----------



## Garfield (Jul 1, 2010)

I still wonder why this one had such a terrible ending


----------



## BlaZeR (Jul 2, 2010)

It was cancelled so she had to rush the ending, I think that happened to her other manga "Pretty Face" as well which was also really decent.


----------



## Sferr (Jul 4, 2010)

BlaZeR said:


> It was cancelled so she had to rush the ending, I think that happened to her other manga "Pretty Face" as well which was also really decent.



I am 99,9% sure Kano is a man, not a woman.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 4, 2010)

MX0. A potentially awesome manga cut short.


----------



## Garfield (Jul 5, 2010)

It was a creative idea :#


----------

